# Round 1, Game 1: Pacers @ Nets--04.23.06



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Round 1, Game 1
#6 Indiana Pacers @ #3 New Jersey Nets**
Series Tied 0-0
Sunday April 23rd, 2006
1:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage: MY9, TNT
Radio Coverage: WBBR


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Anthony Johnson*</td><td>*Stephen Jackson*</td><td>*Jeff Foster*</td><td>*Peja Stojakovic*</td><td>*Jermaine O'Neal*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>16.0</td><td>13.7</td><td>7.0</td><td>22.0</td><td>20.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>2.7</td><td>2.3</td><td>12.0</td><td>5.0</td><td>7.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>5.3</td><td>4.0</td><td>1.5</td><td>2.0</td><td>2.0</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Fred Jones*</td><td>*Danny Granger*</td><td>*Sarunas Jasikevicius*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>15.0</td><td>6.3</td><td>4.3</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>5.0</td><td>2.0</td><td>1.7</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.0</td><td>1.3</td><td>4.0</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>17.3</td><td>15.3</td><td>11.0</td><td>13.7</td><td>5.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>6.0</td><td>3.7</td><td>3.7</td><td>6.0</td><td>5.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>9.3</td><td>3.3</td><td>.7</td><td>3.7</td><td>1.5</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Lamond Murray*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>7.5</td><td>7.7</td><td>6.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>2.0</td><td>0.7</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>0.0</td><td>2.0</td><td>0.0</td></table>


*Regular Season:
Pacers Won Season Series 2-1*
11.11.05: Nets 90 - Pacers 99
01.16.06: Pacers 92 - Nets 97 
02.26.06: Pacers 101 - Nets 91 
​


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

The stats are season averages vs. the nets or pacers. I figured I'd have those as a reference in the first game thread and then for the rest go with the playoff averages.


----------



## Charlie Brown

I think it is going to be a heck of a series.

Game one will be important.


----------



## Jizzy

Nets in 5 :cheers:


----------



## killa kadafi191

Charlie Brown said:


> I think it is going to be a heck of a series.
> 
> Game one will be important.




very important the nets must jump on this team and go to work. the nets bench players have to show up no tip toeing or anything. 


i do not want see us down in 2nd because the starters are out but everything should be fine as long as the nets take this team serious. 


peja been hot i would want RJ to be physical with him but i feel the refs will be looking for reasons to call fouls on RJ


game one will give that team confidence and we don't need the pacers to have anymore than they already have.


----------



## Real

I'll be there!


----------



## Dooch

I shall be in attendance for most of the playoff games played in New Jersey. It should be one great series. If we could play defense like we did on that 14-game winning streak then I could smell sweep. But Indiana is no walk through, they are a tough team and we will have to work very hard to move onto the next round. 

Their backcourt cannot matchup to the depth and experience of our backcourt, but their frontcourt I feel has a little more of an advantage especially with an All Star like Jermaine O' Neal. But hopefully we pull out of the series with the wins and move onto the next round. I am feeling that Jason Kidd's playoff experience and leadership will lead us to the next round.

Go Nets!


----------



## Dooch

I found this article concerning our series with the Indiana Pacers on NBA.com...

*Series Analysis: New Jersey Nets (3) vs. Indiana Pacers (6)​* 
*Overview:* I just don’t see anybody on Indiana who’s going to be able to defend Vince Carter and Richard Jefferson upfront. They’ll be lucky to win a game in my opinion (after) losing Ron Artest – they picked up Peja Stojakovic, who’s a very good offensive player, but he’s not a very good defensive player – and Jamaal Tinsley. I guess Tinsley’s out; I don’t know if he’s going to play or not. Tinsley does play pretty decent against Jason Kidd for some reason, but with him out I just don’t see Indiana having a chance with New Jersey. 
There are some great matchups in this series. Jermaine O’Neal is a terrific center. He should be able to get Nenad Krstic in foul trouble – he’s had problems during the season. On the other hand, O’Neal, during the last several games of the year, had that problem of getting in foul trouble. If he gets in foul trouble, I don’t think David Harrison is ready for the big time.

*What to expect from the Nets:* I think New Jersey, when they played well toward the end of the year and had their streak of 14 in a row, they really played great defense. They defended extremely well. They stacked it in the middle and made teams shoot over the top. They got back defensively. I expect to see the same thing. In that stretch also, when they were playing extremely well, Carter was sensational. He made so many big plays – play after play. I don’t think there are too many teams in the NBA that have three players that really are as good as those three – Jefferson, Carter and Kidd – on one team. And Krstic really picked up towards the end of the year. 
I think New Jersey is a very, very good basketball team. I think they played great down the stretch and that’s when you want to be playing good basketball. 

The one thing I’ll say about New Jersey: Their bench really has to step up in the playoffs. They really did not use their bench a great deal during the year. Jacque Vaughn and Clifford Robinson started to play much better toward the end of the year also, but they have to get some help out of the bench. 

*What to expect from the Pacers:* I think for them to win the series, Peja Stojakovic and O’Neal would have to have unbelievable series. Both of them would probably have to average 25 a game. I just don’t see enough scoring to go around when they have Jeff Foster, Anthony Johnson and Stephen Jackson playing. Jackson’s been very inconsistent, but he’s capable of having a big series though. He’ll take big shots. Austin Croshere’s been out most of the year; he’s back. Danny Granger’s a nice player. Like I said, Tinsley’s supposed to be out. 
So, I think for Indiana to win, they’ll have to have a monster series out of O’Neal, which he’s capable of having, and Stojakovic. They’re very good offensive players. Johnson’s a very good player, but I would prefer him coming off the bench if Tinsley would play. I think Tinsley would be key if he’s playing. I don’t know what his status is yet; you never know with him.

*X-Factors:* I really think, like we say, when you get into the playoffs, (the game) gets to be more halfcourt. I think it helps the Nets. They’ve become an extremely good defensive team in the halfcourt. They don’t fastbreak like many people think they do. They’ll score more points off steals, long rebounds, stuff like that. They’re not really looking to push it as much as you would think when you have two wing men like Jefferson and Carter to finish and Kidd to deliver. But they like to keep the scores, in my opinion, more in the 90s to high-80s. So, I think it’s going to be a very difficult series for Indiana. 

*Prediction:* I think it’ll be a sweep. I just don’t see how Indiana can beat them in one game.

Coach Kevin Loughery has seen it all in the NBA since being drafted by the Detroit Pistons with the 13th overall pick in 1962. In his 11-year playing career, Loughery averaged 15.3 points per game. He was named interim coach of the 1972-73 Sixers, beginning his coaching career. As head coach of the ABA's New York Nets, Loughery won two ABA titles with Dr. J before moving with the team to the NBA. After the Nets, he coached the Hawks, was Michael Jordan's first coach in Chicago, guided the Bullets (now Wizards) and eventually the Heat, where he spent four years on the bench and three more in the front office.

Kevin Loughery is the person who created this Series Analysis.


----------



## JCB

I'm going to this game as well. My cousin was supposed to be going with me, but I forgot he's in Florida for Spring Break. He may be back in time but I'm not sure.


----------



## Dooch

The Continental Airlines Arena should be sold-out no doubt. It is going to be really tough to get tickets for all those people who do not have them. This is going to be a very entertaining matchup between two good Eastern Conference teams. If Jason Collins does all the little intangibles and we run our correct style of basketball, then this series should be no problem.

But we must play DEFENSE, Defense wins championships. Look at the Detroit Pistons. Let our defense lead into our offense. Go Nets!


----------



## fruitcake

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> The stats are season averages vs. the nets or pacers. I figured I'd have those as a reference in the first game thread and then for the rest go with the playoff averages.


Good Job ToddMacCulloch11!

but Pacers Fan stole your game thread for their board :curse: :curse: 

At least they gave you credit :biggrin:


----------



## L

Nets in 5, 6 the most.


----------



## Pacers Fan

fruitcake said:


> Good Job ToddMacCulloch11!
> 
> but Pacers Fan stole your game thread for their board :curse: :curse:
> 
> At least they gave you credit :biggrin:


Haha, yeah. I was lazy, and this looked up-to-par with my normal game threads.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Net2 said:


> I'll be there!


 as will I.


----------



## Dooch

Where is everyone sitting? Possibly we could meet up after the game and get autographs.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Pacers Fan said:


> Haha, yeah. I was lazy, and this looked up-to-par with my normal game threads.


 haha, yeah, getting the game threads up takes a lot out of you. This one is still a work in progress though.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Dooch said:


> Where is everyone sitting? Possibly we could meet up after the game and get autographs.


 section 204. Got the cheapest seats and figuring I can move up.


----------



## Aurelino

Dooch said:


> Where is everyone sitting? Possibly we could meet up after the game and get autographs.


Can you send me a JKidd autograph in the mail;-) I live quite far to make the trip. I'll pay you handsomely :biggrin:


----------



## Dooch

Aurelino said:


> Can you send me a JKidd autograph in the mail;-) I live quite far to make the trip. I'll pay you handsomely :biggrin:


I got a lot of memorabilia already man, if you want I have a Jason Kidd card signed. I'll send that to you if you really want it. I got everyone on the New Jersey Nets' autographs.


----------



## Dooch

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> section 204. Got the cheapest seats and figuring I can move up.


Dude, it is going to be very difficult to move up in these kind of games (especially being playoff games). I am in the lower tier 133.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Dooch said:


> Dude, it is going to be very difficult to move up in these kind of games (especially being playoff games). I am in the lower tier 133.


 I'll find a way. I wasn't thinking anything drastic, just a couple rows.


----------



## Dooch

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I'll find a way. I wasn't thinking anything drastic, just a couple rows.


Then yeah, that should not be that big of a problem. Unless it is absolutely packed to the brim and is sold out. Getting down into the lower tier with upper tier seats is really a pain in the ***. Luckily I know one of the security guards who lets me go down every game I go to.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Dooch said:


> Then yeah, that should not be that big of a problem. Unless it is absolutely packed to the brim and is sold out. Getting down into the lower tier with upper tier seats is really a pain in the ***. Luckily I know one of the security guards who lets me go down every game I go to.


 I think there will be more then normal, but I don't think the whole upper level will be filled in. And if so, all the better, just cause it'll make it a crazier atmosphere.


----------



## Dooch

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I think there will be more then normal, but I don't think the whole upper level will be filled in. And if so, all the better, just cause it'll make it a crazier atmosphere.


Definitely correct. There is nothing more better than a playoff atmosphere believe me. It is great, I have experienced it firsthand. That game when Vince Carter hit the fade-away jumper to send it into double overtime. I was there, that is a great example of a playoff atmosphere. 

The fans were going absolutely nuts. We need to be nuts again this year. Should be a great series nonetheless.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

and the best part of it all: FREE TSHIRTS!


> 12:00am - Arena doors open. FREE Reebok
> Nets Playoff t-shirt to all fans in attendance at the game


----------



## Dooch

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> and the best part of it all: FREE TSHIRTS!


SWEET! I think I already got one of those but I would not mind getting another. It is great when they give merchandise or "stuff" to the fans. I could careless really about the merchandise as long as the New Jersey Nets beat the Indiana Pacers. That is the main thing.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

there is also this:


> 11:00am-1:00pm - Outdoor Budweiser Fan Festival
> for all fans featuring live music, concessions and more!
> (Subject to weather)


It could be alright...or really lame. I may check it out depending what time I get there.


----------



## Dooch

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> there is also this:
> 
> 
> It could be alright...or really lame. I may check it out depending what time I get there.


Most likely I'll attend everything. My friend and I plan on tailgating in Giants Stadium parking lot the whole night into the upcoming morning of the game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Dooch said:


> Most likely I'll attend everything. My friend and I plan on tailgating in Giants Stadium parking lot the whole night into the upcoming morning of the game.


 :laugh: thats pretty awesome. I'll probably get their pretty early, but that might change by the time sunday comes around.


----------



## Dooch

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> :laugh: thats pretty awesome. I'll probably get their pretty early, but that might change by the time sunday comes around.


Hey ToddMacCulloch11 just as long as you are in attendance for the game, that is all that matters. And as long as the Nets beat the Pacers. :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## Fray

Nets will sweep the series against the Pacers IMO.


----------



## Dooch

I do not think that the New Jersey Nets will sweep the Indiana Pacers. I think Indiana will pull out a game or two, but New Jersey will win the series. Don't get me wrong though I hope for a sweep as well.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Charlie Brown said:


> I think it is going to be a heck of a series.



Without a doubt!...Good luck guys...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Without a doubt!...Good luck guys...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


 thanks, same to you.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Dooch said:


> I do not think that the New Jersey Nets will sweep the Indiana Pacers. I think Indiana will pull out a game or two, but New Jersey will win the series. Don't get me wrong though I hope for a sweep as well.


 I hope the Nets can take the first 2 games and keep the home court. Then if we can get 1 of the next 2 in Indy, we'll be in good shape.


----------



## persian pride

nets will win. This is toughest series for us. It will go 7. Every game will be decided by 5 points or less. I expect that RJ will have a monster series. Also O'neal will get double double every game.

RJ will average 26 points and Oneal will average 24 points

Kidd will have a good series. Carter will be double the whole series....

Nets will win it in 7 :clap:


----------



## Dooch

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I hope the Nets can take the first 2 games and keep the home court. Then if we can get 1 of the next 2 in Indy, we'll be in good shape.


Agreed on 100%. I think we need to keep home-court to our besy possible advantage. Win all the games at home and pull out a couple of wins in Indiana. Hopefully Vince Carter creates a couple of new highlight reels I can admire. :biggrin:


----------



## JCB

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Without a doubt!...Good luck guys...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


 good luck doggy


----------



## jarkid

what's wrong with the stats of our starters? it's all wrong


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jarkid said:


> what's wrong with the stats of our starters? it's all wrong


 as said above:



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> The stats are season averages vs. the nets or pacers. I figured I'd have those as a reference in the first game thread and then for the rest go with the playoff averages.


----------



## jarkid

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> as said above:


that stats is not a good reference material, our regular games to pacers is much different now.

VC was injured of one game, and their starting line has been changed. Artest is also not there.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jarkid said:


> that stats is not a good reference material, our regular games to pacers is much different now.
> 
> VC was injured of one game, and their starting line has been changed. Artest is also not there.


 I don't know, I think how the Nets players did against the Pacers and how the Pacers players did against the Nets was a pretty good reference point....it shows if players struggled/did well against the team.


----------



## Intense Enigma

On NBA tv Anthony Johnson say,the PACERS primary target on D is Vince,expect A LOT off double team,he also say many others of their plans

The funny thing is that Jim Spanarkel was sitting there very quiet listening to what Anthony was saying

Did Anthony know that Jim work for the NETS???


Jim :gossip: NETS coaches


----------



## big furb

I expect the pacers to try and use the same gameplan the heat did last year, contain Vince and dare the rest of the Nets to beat you. Kidd , RJ and curly need to be very aggressive offensively in this series.


----------



## VC_15

Finally!!!!!!!!!! I am back, man i am loving it being back. Can't wait for this series to start!, 

As the theme song says, NEW JERSEy let's go.


----------



## Intense Enigma

VC_15 said:


> Finally!!!!!!!!!! I am back, man i am loving it being back. Can't wait for this series to start!,
> 
> As the theme song says, NEW JERSEy let's go.


 I repped you for coming back :biggrin: 

Sorry to ask but

Where you been??? vacations???


----------



## VC_15

Intense Enigma said:


> I repped you for coming back :biggrin:
> 
> Sorry to ask but
> 
> Where you been??? vacations???



finals, i still have though, i finish on saturday, i just couldn't last any longer man, this board is awsome


----------



## HB

VC_15 said:


> finals, i still have though, i finish on saturday, i just couldn't last any longer man, this board is awsome


Welcome back, good luck on your finals


----------



## XenoSphere

Can't wait to see the fire in J-Kidd's eyes. Bring it! :sfight:


----------



## Mogriffjr

It's interesting to see the wave of opinions...I think this will be a tough series but I think the Nets take it in 6 games. The tough matchups for the Nets will be how to contain Peja. I just realized how good this guy is when he plays the Nets...he loves to play against NJ. Can Collins neutralize O'Neal out there? I have confidence that Collins can neutralize the big man during this series.

For the Pacers side, it's who can guard mostly VC? I see the PAcers starting off with Stephen Jackson on VC and then moving to Granger, who is known as a solid defender himself. RJ will be able to get his points early if they are going to stick Peja on him. I hope Krstic can provide us the same level of intensity he's been playing to close out the season. The Nets are going to need that fire from him down in the post...as well, rebounding. The Nets have to rebound against this team. I think if the Nets don't rebound well, the Nets could be in trouble.

With that said, Game 1, the Nets have to set the tone of the series. Make it out that the Pacers can't guard VC and RJ...let Krstic get the ball in the post and see what he can do early on against O'Neal. and GO NETS...take game 1!!!


----------



## IbizaXL

I wish you guys good luck vs the Pacers. If both the Heat and Nets make it to the 2nd round, it`ll be a hell of a war out there.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Gio305 said:


> I wish you guys good luck vs the Pacers. If both the Heat and Nets make it to the 2nd round, it`ll be a hell of a war out there.


 and juding from how some heat and nets fans get after the games, it'll be one on here too. The board is going to crash every game :laugh:


----------



## HB

I am going crazy here. This wait is taking forever. Why Sunday? Man I wish it were here already


----------



## L

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> and juding from how some heat and nets fans get after the games, it'll be one on here too. The board is going to crash every game :laugh:


LOL!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hbwoy said:


> I am going crazy here. This wait is taking forever. Why Sunday? Man I wish it were here already


 yeah, this wait is pretty horrible.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

Dooch said:


> I got a lot of memorabilia already man, if you want I have a Jason Kidd card signed. I'll send that to you if you really want it. I got everyone on the New Jersey Nets' autographs.


how do you get everyone's autograph??? wow... that's soo cool @[email protected] i dam desperate man i wish i could get VC's autograph???????


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

welll anyways i am hoping that Vince or RJ will be making crazy *** dunks in this series ..... new highlights..... and well VC have a monster night(s) by scoring big , rebounding, assists , etc....
hopefully everyone in the Nets will contribute as Mark Jackson always says "the small things" whether its defense or offense.....also hopefully double doubles or Curly (funny how he's trying to improve his english for the playoffs_ i think its soo cute he's trying to fit in ^_^)
finally the fire in J-Kidd's eyes.... that beast inside him wants to come out and win a championship..
triple doubles....


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

You can thank Chaser 55 for the banner on the top of the gamethread :biggrin:


----------



## HB

Nice banner chaser


----------



## GM3

Thats a hot banner.


----------



## JCB

Hbwoy said:


> Nice banner chaser





Grandmazter3 said:


> Thats a hot banner


thanks


----------



## IbizaXL

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> and juding from how some heat and nets fans get after the games, it'll be one on here too. The board is going to crash every game :laugh:


ha, you might as well call it an Apocolyptic event. LOL!


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Hey my9 is gonna broadcast the pacers vs nets. Awesome it said nba tv was, but i guess theey changed it.


----------



## mjm1

KiddFan4eva5 said:


> Hey my9 is gonna broadcast the pacers vs nets. Awesome it said nba tv was, but i guess theey changed it.


my9 is the local broadcast


----------



## VC4MVP

Im in section 244 for the all of the homegames in the playoffs (gotta love those cheap *** half-season benefits). Dooch i dont kno how u got all those autographs but i highfived most of the nets in the hawks and suns games cuz i snuck down wit my uncle 2 courtside from the upper deck :biggrin: .
This should be a hell of a series, not a very up tempo series but a whole lot of heart and hustle. I think it will be nets in 5 or 7 (not 6 cuz game 6 is indiana). I cant wait till tommorow CAA will be jumpin!


----------



## HB

No Zoran, mo' Bostjan


----------



## Charlie Brown

mjm1 said:


> my9 is the local broadcast


And TNT is the national broadcast.


----------



## mjm1

Charlie Brown said:


> And TNT is the national broadcast.


its only scheduled for game 1 and game 4.


----------



## Mogriffjr

my Pacer friend said this on another board I visit...

Trust me.. the Pacers won't take the Nets further than 6...

wow, I'm sure other Pacer fans don't truly believe this


----------



## Jizzy

Nets in 4 or 5


----------



## HB

Mogriffjr said:


> my Pacer friend said this on another board I visit...
> 
> Trust me.. the Pacers won't take the Nets further than 6...
> 
> wow, I'm sure other Pacer fans don't truly believe this


You should read what they are saying on Realgm. They are not giving Kristic and Collins any credit at all


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

We got this one fellows:


----------



## Auggie

cool banner guys.. rrr approx 20 hours to go.. go go go..


----------



## TRON

Nets in 5..... if that 15 game win steak didn't tire everyone out!


----------



## Omega

TRON said:


> Nets in 5..... if that 15 game win steak didn't tire everyone out!


 thanks for the support. NETS FOR ECFC's


----------



## Charlie Brown

I'm interested to see what Nets team steps on the court tomorrow. They are so damn streaky. I hope the winning streak Nets show up.

Any chance the Nets sport the throw backs tomorrow? That would be hot.


----------



## HB

A couple more hours to go, YEAHHH!!!


----------



## Serb Baller

' :clap: :clap: :cheers: :cheers: im so excited about the game :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Jizzy

I hope there is a big sell out crowd that makes a lot of noise


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Serb Baller said:


> ' :clap: :clap: :cheers: :cheers: im so excited about the game :banana: :banana: :banana:


 welcome to the boards!


----------



## Phenom Z28

damnit....I was hoping I'd wake up closer to game time


----------



## VC4MVP

im about 2 leave 2 go 2 the game, this should be a great game and hope the nets win :biggrin:


----------



## JCB

I'm leaving in 5 minutes for the game! Let's Go Nets!!!!


----------



## VC_15

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> damnit....I was hoping I'd wake up closer to game time


Me too, i slept at 4 am yesterday just to wake up around 1. My couzins came to my house and woke me up!!!


----------



## XRay34

Pacers loaded, Jermaine will be the difference and the kid we passed up on; DANNY GRANGER.


----------



## ghoti

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> damnit....I was hoping I'd wake up closer to game time


I woke up at 4:30 am.


----------



## Aurelino

ghoti said:


> I woke up at 4:30 am.


Are you Lawrence Frank?


----------



## Air Fly

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> damnit....I was hoping I'd wake up closer to game time


Haha! I just woke up and is now 1 more hour to go for the game for me.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

i am soo excited for this game....
This better be the beginning of war for the Net's.... lets go Nets


----------



## ghoti

Aurelino said:


> Are you Lawrence Frank?


If I were, I would be breaking down some Pacers/Bobcats game from January instead of watching "Forever Young" on Cinemax.


----------



## Air Fly

Need VC to be VC in this series........LETS ****ING GO, I"M SUPER HYPER. :banana:


----------



## Petey

Serb Baller said:


> ' :clap: :clap: :cheers: :cheers: im so excited about the game :banana: :banana: :banana:


Welcome to BBB.net; sure you'll love it here. Krstic fan?

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

I have to kill an hour.

This is just torture.


----------



## ghoti

Petey said:


> Welcome to BBB.net; sure you'll love it here. Krstic fan?
> 
> -Petey


I couldn't figure out who you were talking about.

Hello, Serb Baller. Welcome to the board and the Playoffs!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Petey said:


> Welcome to BBB.net; sure you'll love it here. Krstic fan?
> 
> -Petey


Air Fly?


----------



## jarkid

go nets, beat pacers and Carter15Nets.


----------



## Petey

Fixed for the slower 2.

-Petey


----------



## Air Fly

ghoti said:


> I have to kill an hour.
> 
> This is just torture.


Listen to music, thats what i'm doing right now while having breakfast.


----------



## HB

Well at least some of us have to work on Sunday, friggin sucks. Oh well, one more hour to go


----------



## Air Fly

lets go already!!!!!!!


----------



## FOMW

GO NETS!! GO NETS!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## jarkid

GO NETS.....i can't wait !!


----------



## Üllar

Go Nets! :clown:


----------



## Krstic12

it is 01:00 am in Beijing

sleepy but excited.

Go Nets!!


----------



## ghoti

C'mon Nets!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Krstic12 said:


> it is 01:00 am in Beijing
> 
> sleepy but excited.
> 
> Go Nets!!


 Do you get the game today (tonight)?

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Great music...how is anyone from Linkin Park associated with this?


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

LET'S GET IT STARTED


----------



## jarkid

Gogogogogogogogoogogogogoogogogogogoogogogogoogogogogo


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Krstic12 said:


> it is 01:00 am in Beijing
> 
> sleepy but excited.
> 
> Go Nets!!


That's got to suck, i'd be asleep


----------



## Phenom Z28

There is no way Krstic weighs in as much as Collins.

This game is getting started quick!


----------



## jarkid

Krstic12 said:


> it is 01:00 am in Beijing
> 
> sleepy but excited.
> 
> Go Nets!!


you can not sleep, in my here, i am very late to sleep.


----------



## Petey

Pacers control the tip.

Pacers settle for a JO jumper and misses to start it off.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

RJ w/ the step, Peja w/ the foul.

Nets ball side out.

RJ blows by Peja for the slam.

Nets 2, Pacers 0.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ first two points of the game on a jam!


----------



## XRay34

Ooooooh F!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd to Carter alley oop!!!!!! OMGOMGOMG


----------



## Petey

Peja... Air, Krstic board.

Carter reverse slam ally opp. LOL

Nets 4, Pacers 0.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Vc!


----------



## Petey

JO kicks out to Johnson, Johnson drives, Krstic w/ the block but called on the foul.

Anthony to the line.

Nets 4, Pacers 0.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic12

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> That's got to suck, i'd be asleep


wish Nets a good start of the series


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

You want an exciting game, NJ Nets, mother****er.


----------



## Petey

First rims out.

Johnson looks focused.

Hits the 2nd.

Nets 4, Pacers 1.

-Petey


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

This Series is already over

Damn, VC


----------



## HB

RJ will give Peja nightmares this series


----------



## Petey

Down to RJ, RJ out to Carter, misses the 3.

Pacers ball.

Jackson w/ the 3.

Nets 4, Pacers 4.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

ugly f for 3

tied up 4-4


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Peja has absolutely no hope of guarding RJ.


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC misses the corner 3. Nets isoing RJ on Peja a lot...


----------



## Petey

Kidd backing down Johnson, Johnson swipes it from JKidd.

Pacers' ball.

Jackson over Carter.

Nets 4, Pacers 6.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

yep we lost

told u their d matches up well with us


----------



## VC_15

OMG Carter with the facial~ on JO


----------



## Petey

Foul on Foster away from the ball, side out Nets.

Pacers w/ 2 team fouls.

Carter w/ the slam off the baseline spin.

Nets 6, Pacers 6.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Poster!


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC another dunk! A big facial too!


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

lol

suck a ****, jo


----------



## XRay34

game over


----------



## Petey

Johnson w/ the bucket.

Carter off?

Peja board.

JO misses, Kidd board.

Nets 6, Pacers 8.

-Petey


----------



## Steez

Vince looking good but he needs to relax just a little but with those 3s...
Go Nets [email protected]


----------



## XRay34

vince kill urself


----------



## XRay34

10-2 Run Pacers


----------



## Petey

Krstic misses, Collins misses the board, ball of the Pacers.

Carter misses.

Pacers on the break. Jackson w/ the slam.

Kidd to Krstic, hits.

Nets 8, Pacers 10.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Krstic with the smooov jumper.


----------



## Petey

Foul called on the perimeter, on RJ.

Each team with 2 fouls.

Pacers turn it over.

RJ, Kidd, Krstic, Krstic in the paint w/ the hook.

Nets 10, Pacers 10.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Krstic the sky hook thing!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Krstic the rebound and put-back lay-in! :banana: Krstic with 6 straight!


----------



## Petey

JO misses. Foster board, Peja waaaay off.

Kidd, RJ, misses, Krstic w/ the put back.

Carter going for the steal, on Carter.

Nets 12, Pacers 10.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Stephe Jackson 4 for 5 9 pts

****ting on NJ


----------



## XRay34

we so lost blame vince carter same as last years playoffs just chucking up 30 footers


----------



## jarkid

Krstic 6 points 2 boards.


----------



## Petey

Inbound to Jackson, hits.

Carter misses the 3, Foster board.

Johnson drives, foul called on Collins.

Going to the line after the time out.

All Nets starters (minus JKidd) w/ 1 foul.

Nets 12, Pacers 12.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Anthony Johnson wh0ring Jason Kidd


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Then again, Vince has no hope of guarding SJ, and Anthony Johnson always plays like an all-star against the Nets.


----------



## AJC NYC

Carter15nets go watch a heat game


----------



## HB

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

This looks like its going to be a good series


----------



## ghoti

Why is Carter nervous?

He's getting lit up by Jackson and taking early shots.

He needs to relax and be the Man that he is.


----------



## D.J.

Stojakovic with two airballs already. Carter needs to stop putting up 30 footers all the time. Nets looking good though.


----------



## XRay34

Pacers are tough as nails


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Frank should set Iso plays for RJ, because I know Peja can not defend him.


----------



## jarkid

go Nets................


----------



## Jizzy

Man, I can't wait until the Nets win this series so we don't have to hear Carter15Nets anymore


----------



## Serb Baller

Krstis best for net's so far :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## XRay34

Anthony Johnson why did we let him go


----------



## Petey

Johnson 1 of 2, but gets the O Board, then travels as RJ and Kidd swarm... LOL

RJ's pass picked off.

Nets 12, Pacers 13.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Dang...Pacers have great hands.


----------



## Petey

Nets called on a D3, on Collins.

Damnit!

Nets 12, Pacers 13.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

see thats why i didnt want the pacers

that fn defense

all u homers thought they were going to be easy

rather play anyone ine ast in 1st round besides pistons than the pacers....yes even the heat


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Hey Everyone.....At work, and I'm late to the Festivities, but "HOW DO WE LOOK"?


----------



## XRay34

vince looks too nervous

what a wuss


----------



## Petey

Pacers drop it, Johnson misses, Kidd board, out to Carter, Carter drives and fouled.

Carter to the line!

Nets 12, Pacers 14.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Lets go Nets!!!! :clap:


----------



## XRay34

Stephen Jackson on fire

5-6 11 Points


----------



## Petey

Good.
Good.

Jackson drops it.

Nets 14, Pacers 16.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Carter15Nets said:


> see thats why i didnt want the pacers
> 
> that fn defense
> 
> all u homers thought they were going to be easy
> 
> rather play anyone ine ast in 1st round besides pistons than the pacers....yes even the heat


 I see you are in the normal Doom and Gloom Mood Carter15...Now that didn't take long!


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Stephen Jackson won't continue to shoot like this.


----------



## Petey

Kidd's jumper is good.

Nets might want to think about swtiching on Jackson who has 11 already.

Kidd on Jackson?

Misses the 2.

Nets pushing.

Kidd to Krstic, Krstic is fouled.

Nets 16, Pacers 16.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Anyone that says Krstic is slow simply hasn't seen him play.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Wow nice play by Kidd/Krstic


----------



## HB

Jackson is on fiyah!


----------



## Petey

Krstic's 1st is good.

Jones in for Peja.

Krstic's 2nd is good.

Nets 18, Pacers 16.

-Petey


----------



## HB

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Jackson came to play


----------



## Krstic12

good KRSTIC


----------



## XRay34

fred fn jones always kills us


----------



## spongyfungy

Too bad Mark Jackson is employed by ESPN.

Marv and Mark would be good here.


----------



## Petey

JO out to Jones, Jones drops a 3...

Great Pacers ball movement.

Kidd to RJ, RJ drives and hits.

Nets 20, Pacers 19.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Let's GO NETS.......DEFENSE.....DEFENSE!


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Haha Krstic > Oneal


----------



## thacarter

Carter15Nets said:


> vince looks too nervous
> 
> what a wuss


ur very annoying


----------



## HB

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Has anyone seen JO yet? I dont think the guy is even at the game


----------



## Serb Baller

ByeByeKMart said:


> Haha Krstic > Oneal


lol :clap:


----------



## Petey

Mark Jackson is on the local broadcast...

JO misses again.

JO, 0-3, 0 boards.

Stop of action.

Nets 20, Pacers 19.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Has anyone seen JO yet? Lol dude has been neutralized so far


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ByeByeKMart said:


> Haha Krstic > Oneal


 What did Curly do?


----------



## jarkid

krstic is so best, who say we don't have a quality big man.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Mark Jackson is on the local broadcast...
> 
> JO misses again.
> 
> JO, 0-3, 0 boards.
> 
> Stop of action.
> 
> Nets 20, Pacers 19.
> 
> -Petey


 Has Collins Defended JO 1 on 1 or is he getting help?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

jarkid said:


> krstic is so best, who say we don't have a quality big man.


 I'm guessing he's having a Good Game early on?


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Hes havign a remarkable game. Rebounding, hustling, shooting, posting, AND taking oneal out of it defensively.


----------



## Petey

Cliff in for Collins.

Carter to Krstic, misses, but Cliff tips it off a Pacer.

RJ off the curl and it's good.

Nets 22, Pacers 19.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

god im sick of vince open layup blows it

he so nervous

kobe lebron wade etc finish those


----------



## Petey

Austin w/ the 3.

Carter can't finish.

Krstic board!!!

Fouled!!!

Nets 22, Pacers 22.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ByeByeKMart said:


> Hes havign a remarkable game. Rebounding, hustling, shooting, posting, AND taking oneal out of it defensively.


 O'RLY.......GO CURLY & GO NETS!


----------



## XRay34

Stone Cold Austin Croshere for 3


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

RJ hitting his Jumper early and often today....Good for the NETS!


----------



## XRay34

krstic misses both

thanks to vince for missing easy layup we get 0 pts out of it


----------



## XRay34

god their so deep and good

we doomed


----------



## big furb

JO goes out with 2 fouls, a complete non-factor so far.


----------



## Petey

Krstic misses both.

Vaughn in.

JO's 2nd, so he's out.

Harrison hits.

Nets 22, Pacers 24.

-Petey


----------



## Serb Baller

jarkid said:


> krstic is so best, who say we don't have a quality big man.


Who says white man can't jump hhahahha :clap: SERBIAAA!


----------



## XRay34

stephen jackson looks gay with those knee and arm pads

looks like hulk hogan in mud


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

The one thing I notice so far that I'm not liking is that the Pacers are hitting a lot of 3's.....Are the Nets not closing out on the Pacers Shooters or are these hard/contested shots that are going in?


----------



## Petey

Johnson w/ the foul.

Saras in.

RJ makes the 1st FT.
RJ makes the 2nd FT.

Nets 24, Pacers 24.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Carter won't be a factor this game it looks like. He needs confidence


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Now that's a lil disappointing.....GO NETS!


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Pacers have amde a lot of tough shots. It's very frustrating. :curse:


----------



## Spetznaz24

guys, is it just my tv screwing up? im getting no sound from TNT. Anyone has the same problem?


----------



## Petey

Cliff called on the foul.

Austin to the line.

Good.

RJ out, Murray in.
Krstic out, Collins in.

Good.

Nets 24, Pacers 26.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Look at this bench man unreal whats their bench got 15 pts


----------



## XRay34

28-24 Pacers

Jackson 13 points

VC 2 for 9


----------



## Petey

Carter takes the opening and can't finish.

Jackson uncontested to the goal.

Nets 24, Pacers 28.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Here comes an Indiana run.

I call this line-up four scrubs and Vince Carter.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ByeByeKMart said:


> Carter won't be a factor this game it looks like. He needs confidence


 If we win today then I won't mind, but as long as VC contributes in other areas today "Other Then Scoring" I won't be upset!


----------



## XRay34

And yet more free throws coming up.

They look superior to us so far.


----------



## Jizzy

WTF are you doing Carter


----------



## Petey

Carter w/ the fade and can't hit.

Pacers milking the clock.

Jones fouled by Murray, and Jones good on both.

Carter misses the 3.

*At the end of the 1st.*

Nets 24, Pacers 30.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Vince Carter 2/10 from the floor after 1

Pacers 30 Nets 24 END 1

VC showing his colors again come playoff time

Disgusting.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Why aren't they showing tenths of a second on the clock?


----------



## fruitcake

wow terrible start by vc.


----------



## SetShotWilly

wow Carter, I am about to throw up


----------



## HB

Vince is extremely cold


----------



## killa kadafi191

attack the rim VC you won't respect time for it now.

stop settling for jump shots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


attack. your better than this.


----------



## jarkid

damn, Carter15Nets, 
i might you are right.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Carter takes half the teams shots in the first quarter and shoots 2/10. Look for Nets to have a more well rounded offense in teh second quarter. Nets are the better team at contesting jump shots, but Pacers can get what they want when they drive. They don't drive much though. I'm liking the Nets chances.


----------



## fruitcake

vince will come back tho, he missed two wide open layups.

cmon nets...


----------



## ghoti

Thank God for Nenad.

He's ready for the playoffs.


----------



## XRay34

jarkid said:


> damn, Carter15Nets,
> i might you are right.



When am I wrong honestly?

homers can bash me all they want but they dont know crap bout bball


----------



## thacarter

Carter15Nets said:


> And yet more free throws coming up.
> 
> They look superior to us so far.


my first time being in a game thread and ur already getting on my nerves with ur stupid posts


----------



## NR 1

Go Nets


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Anyone else vaguely grossed out by, "Yeah, the dog... he's bolemic"?


----------



## SetShotWilly

Carter might be a veteran, but he doesn't have that much playoff experience. Frank and Kidd needs to give him some advice


----------



## Petey

At the end of the night, I'm sure Carter will hit shots, but what Jackson did on the court was unexceptable.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

thacarter said:


> my first time being in a game thread and ur already getting on my nerves with ur stupid posts



truth hurts?


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Am I the only one who thinks we'll win because we played better in the first minus Vince's shots, which WILL be changed in the second quarter?


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Richard Jefferson needs to play close to 48.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I like that Curly has come out aggressive and RJ too......Hold to Fort down until VC gets it going guys........GO NETS!


----------



## XRay34

LMAO what was that?


----------



## tone wone

bad news...gave up 30 pts in the qt and Indy didn't get anything from JO or Peja. Vince is 2-10.

good news....Jackson did most of the scoring which means he'll probably shoot Indy of the game/series (he's a bit of a chucker). While Vince is 2-10 he did attack to hoop but the shots just rimmed out.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

thacarter said:


> my first time being in a game thread and ur already getting on my nerves with ur stupid posts


 Just put Carter on your ignore list and you won't have to worry about it.


----------



## Petey

Nets w/ the backcourt violation.

Carter on the bench, RJ on the floor.

Jones, Croshere misses, Murray board.

Nets 24, Pacers 30.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Vaughn to Cliff on the baseline, Cliff drives, hits and fouled!!!

Going to the line.

Nets 26, Pacers 30.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Cliffy and 1! how often do you see that?


----------



## Petey

Foul was on Saras. 

Cliff hits.

Foul called on Vaughn.

Saras and the Pacers take it side out.

Nets 27, Pacers 30.

-Petey


----------



## farouq710

Some people here get way too worked up after just one quarter. It's a long game, relax people.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Refs aren't letting us defend.


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

This team the Nets have on the floor cannot compete in the playoffs. Lawrence, you're gonna learn you always need to have atleast two of the big four on the floor at the same time.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Cliffy and 1! how often do you see that?


 As often as you see a 39yr old productive player!


----------



## Petey

Nice D by Murray, Croshere loses it, Vaughn kicks it out of bounds.

Pacers w/ 4 to shoot.

Croshere cashes in.

Nets 27, Pacers 32.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

****ing balding ******.


----------



## XRay34

Their bench is too fn good


----------



## Petey

Vaughn, RJ, Collins, Collins glass hits.

Good.

Saras w/ the offensive foul!!!

Nets 29, Pacers 32.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

DEFENSE !!!!

nets must win this game.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

How can he complain about that?? he pushed vaugn down


----------



## thacarter

Carter15Nets said:


> truth hurts?


what truth?? ur post are of little sense, matter of fact they are marginalized...what gets on my nerves are that u keep re-iterating ur nonsense,very annoying really


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Just keep it close guys and play "DEFENSE".....We'll be fine....GO NETS!


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Cliffy came to play!


----------



## Petey

Cliff w/ the running 1 hander.

Stoppage of play as there might be some blood on the court.

Nets 31, Pacers 32.

-Petey


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Cliffy looking Nice out there.


----------



## ghoti

David Harrison is nothing but a punk.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Vaughn, RJ, Collins, Collins glass hits.
> 
> Good.
> 
> Saras w/ the offensive foul!!!
> 
> Nets 29, Pacers 32.
> 
> -Petey


 Set Shot WILLI.......GO NETS!


----------



## HB

Cliffy is playing extremely well


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Defense,defense.....lets Go Nets!


----------



## HB

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Poster!


----------



## XRay34

Their Bench > Our Entire Team


----------



## Petey

Pacers inbound.

Johnson back, has 2 fouls.

Saras to get stitches.

Jones goes to the sky and w/ the jam.

Nets 31, Pacers 34.

-Petey


----------



## big furb

Carter15Nets said:


> Their bench is too fn good


Our bench is holding it's own, yet you don't mention that. Might I suggest you go post over at the Pacers board, it's obviously the team you're rooting for.


----------



## Petey

Vaughn drives and fouled by Granger.

2nd team foul on the Pacers.

Into RJ.

RJ blocked by Granger, RJ gets it back, and RJ fouled.

Going to the line for 2.

Nets 31, Pacers 34.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ is a warrior.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Only down 3 ...NO PROBLEM.....Defense for us will win this game.......GO NETS!


----------



## ByeByeKMart

:boohoo:


Carter15Nets said:


> Their Bench > Our Entire Team


----------



## jarkid

34-31 Pacers, go Nets.


----------



## justasking?

RJ has been great so far. :clap:


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Vince, learn from RJ, go to the rim.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> RJ is a warrior.


 I still want my "MR AVERAGE" t-shirt Nets.....GO RJ & GO NETS!


----------



## XRay34

Bench scoring is 18 to 5 what you mean holding their own?


----------



## Petey

Good on the 1st.

Good on the 2nd.

Johnson pressing.

Off to Jackson, Croshere gives it up to Granger, misses the 3.

Harrison fouls Krstic on the other end.

Pacers' 3rd.

Time out.

Nets 33, Pacers 34.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

ghoti said:


> David Harrison is nothing but a punk.


And he looks like a big, ugly woman.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> Vince, learn from RJ, go to the rim.


 It would be nice, but VC will get it going in the 2nd half....He might be to pumped up.....He'll calm down and do his thing in the 2nd half.


----------



## justasking?

Are the Pacers over the limit now? with 8 mins left? HOw many fouls do they have?


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Carter15Nets said:


> Bench scoring is 18 to 5 what you mean holding their own?


So Carter is completely choking and is a non factor, Oneal is far better than Krstic and we can't stop them, the Pacers are better defensively, Granger is better than anyone on our bench, their bench is better htan our bench, their bench is better than our starting lineup, their coach is better than our coach...

And yet we are down 1 point. Wow!


----------



## farouq710

Carter15Nets said:


> Bench scoring is 18 to 5 what you mean holding their own?



The pacers are blowing us out right? right?


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> Their Bench > Our Entire Team


i know you are telling a exaggeration, i know it, so how about trade our whole team to their bench ?


----------



## farouq710

we're losing by one, why so much doom and gloom carter15?


----------



## big furb

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> Vince, learn from RJ, go to the rim.


Vince has been going to the rim, he's missed as much layups as he has jumpers. He just needs to loosen up and stay aggressive, the shots will fall for him.


----------



## Jizzy

Petey, I am begging you. Please ban Carter15nets.


----------



## ghoti

farouq710 said:


> we're losing by one, why so much doom and gloom carter15?


He's jinxing the Pacers.


----------



## XRay34

Vc And Krstci For Kg


----------



## Phenom Z28

Flashback to the 2002 first round series between the Nets and Pacers. Neat...


----------



## ByeByeKMart

blah open miss by krstic. IF one of thier scrubs took it it would go in


----------



## XRay34

thats just inexcusbale

off reb kick out open 3 kaboom

fred jones 10 off the bench


----------



## Petey

Kidd, RJ, Murray, Krstic and Cliff on the floor off the time out.

JO misses, Granger board.

Jones hits the triple.

Nets 33, Pacers 37.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Nets, DEFENSE...........


----------



## Petey

Murray misses, Jones lead pass to Jackson out of bounds.

Carter checking in.

Krstic, Carter, Carter for 3!!!

Nets 36, Pacers 37.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC3!!!! woooooo finally!


----------



## ByeByeKMart

about damn time!


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Stephen Jackson, Fred Jones, these guys are average shooters. This won't continue.


----------



## XRay34

What has happened to our defense? This started 2 weeks ago

Downfall


----------



## NR 1

nice 3


----------



## XRay34

Do they miss?


----------



## farouq710

ghoti said:


> He's jinxing the Pacers.



I'll take that approach to his posts as well.


----------



## Petey

JO gets to the rim, foul on Cliff.

JO good on the 1st.
JO good on the 2nd.

Nets 36, Pacers 39.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Carter misses, Krstic has it knocked again, Jackson misses a 3, Carter board.

Pacer's kick ball.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

VC 3 for 12


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Murray misses, Jones lead pass to Jackson out of bounds.
> 
> Carter checking in.
> 
> Krstic, Carter, Carter for 3!!!
> 
> Nets 36, Pacers 37.
> 
> -Petey


 That's what I'm talking about....VC for 3....GO NETS...REV IT UP!


----------



## ByeByeKMart

niceee


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC with the dribbling wizardry drives and dishes to Krstic for the two-hand jam!


----------



## Petey

Carter drives, flips to Krstic, Krstic w/ the slam.

Time out?

6:18 to go in the 2nd.

Nets 38, Pacers 39.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

That was nice! :clap:


----------



## ByeByeKMart

I want stephen jackson to take more shots.


----------



## NR 1

Air Curly strikes :biggrin:


----------



## XRay34

Thats what VC has to do and stop jacking up bad shots. And how come he can't finish? Is he nervous wow what a loser, 8th year in the nba jitters still? or is he just a choker


----------



## HB

Am confused guys, I hope am not going crazy here but was Murray in just a few minutes ago. Meaning the nets had six guys on the court


----------



## jarkid

Krstic12Nets is the man !


----------



## Serb Baller

good pass carter to krstic :clap:


----------



## HB

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

That was a nice pass by Vince


----------



## ghoti

Hbwoy said:


> Am confused guys, I hope am not going crazy here but was Murray in just a few minutes ago. Meaning the nets had six guys on the court


There was a power play.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Carter drives, flips to Krstic, Krstic w/ the slam.
> 
> Time out?
> 
> 6:18 to go in the 2nd.
> 
> Nets 38, Pacers 39.
> 
> -Petey


 " OH YEAH".......VC making plays and showing his all around game.....By the way "What's Curly's Numbers So Far?"


----------



## XRay34

O'Neal posterizes Krstic

41 pts with 6 min to go

pathetic D


----------



## Phenom Z28

Ugh...O'Neal finally wakes up on Krstic.


----------



## Petey

JO w/ the stuff.

Waking up...

Carter air on the 3 pointer.

Nets 38, Pacers 41.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Vince airball

3 for 13


----------



## Petey

Vaughn in for RJ.

JO falls down, Kidd to Vaughn, Vaughn hits.

Nets 40, Pacers 41.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

I had a heart attack when I saw vaughn on the fast break =(

phew.


----------



## XRay34

vince getting hammered by steve kerr and marv and how he doesnt attack


----------



## Petey

Vaughn w/ the foul on Johnson.

Collins in for Cliff.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Anthony Johnson = Beetlejuice on growth pills


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Finally a non call on a drive.


----------



## NR 1

c`mon


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Vaughn's frustrating people out there.

No foul?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Vaughn hitting the J....GOOD JOB....I think the Bench is playing good today early on.


----------



## Petey

Johnson drives, misses, doesn't get rim, ball tied up, but Nets ball as 24 second shot clock violation.

Down low, Kidd fouled but no call.

Nets steal, Carter on the break, rims out.

Nets 40, Pacers 41.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Vince now 3 for 14 unreal 4 missed layups


----------



## Mogriffjr

wow VC's layup rolls in and out...ouch...Pacers ball...


----------



## HB

Whats going on with missed layups


----------



## ByeByeKMart

ugh frustrating


----------



## SetShotWilly

What kind of coach allows there player to chuck up 3s after 3s in a playoff game? If they want to win, they better put some sense into Carter...


----------



## Mogriffjr

Peja starting to warm up now...2 straight shots...


----------



## Petey

Peja knocks the jumper off the dribble hand off.

Kidd around Carter, misses, Peja board.

Carter on Peja, Peja fades and hits.

Bring RJ back in.

Nets time out.

Nets 40, Pacers 45.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

45-40 Pacers

Timeout Nets

Biggest fear becoming a reality...


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Vince is guarding no one, and he's throwing up terrible shots offensively. Take him out of the game.


----------



## jarkid

go nets....pacers lead by 5... nets timeout.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Aw...Carter struggling on both ends now...


----------



## XRay34

Pacers shooting 55.2% from the floor


----------



## jmk

Vince has become a gigantic liability on the defensive end. Whoever he is guarding is scoring at will.

3/14 also doesn't help too much.


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> 45-40 Pacers
> 
> Timeout Nets
> 
> Biggest fear becoming a reality...


What fear? The game isnt over.


----------



## jarkid

CARTER15NETS you are f'n right, Nets must avoid PACERS.........DAMN.

but we will win !


----------



## farouq710

This is starting to look like it's gonna be a long series


----------



## Jizzy

Carter is killing the Nets


----------



## Petey

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Aw...Carter struggling on both ends now...


 Dude, he gave up 11 to Jackson in the 1st quarter.

He's been struggling on the defensive end all game so far.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

3/14 FG
1/6 Threes
9 Points and literally gave up 20 points on D


----------



## NR 1

This is going to be very close..


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Don't panick VC......Still a lot of Basketball left to play today.....GO NETS!


----------



## XRay34

3 for 16 LMAO!!!


----------



## big furb

jarkid said:


> CARTER15NETS you are f'n right, Nets must avoid PACERS.........DAMN.
> 
> but we will win !


Don't encourage him


----------



## Ason_Kidd4MVP

Everyone is doing good except for Carter...

Once he gets some sense I'm sure we'll be alright.


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> 3/14 FG
> 1/6 Threes
> 9 Points and literally gave up 20 points on D


maybe we need LBJ on this team.


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC near the rim...can't hit both times...ouch...let's feed Krstic and RJ...let VC feed off those guys...


----------



## Phenom Z28

The crowd is BOOing Vince Carter? I know he's having a bad game but WTF?! :curse:


----------



## Petey

Carter ditches the headband.

Carter misses.

Foul on JO, his 3rd on the screen.

Nets 40, Pacers 45.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

jarkid said:


> CARTER15NETS you are f'n right, Nets must avoid PACERS.........DAMN.
> 
> but we will win !


 Don't Help Him Jarkid.......The game isn't even close to being over....GO NETS!


----------



## HB

Man Vince just settle down. Let the game to come you


----------



## SetShotWilly

Get Carter out of there. He is embarassing himself and the Nets


----------



## Petey

RJ, Kidd, misses the 3.

Carter board.

Out to RJ.

RJ with the drive and the slam.

Nets 42, Pacers 45.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

RJ attacks, with the dunk!! Croshere on RJ lmao!


----------



## ByeByeKMart

awful defense by indiana


----------



## Mogriffjr

GREAT DEFENSE BY VC!!!...draws the charge on Jackson...


----------



## XRay34

What happened to Ernie Johnsons left cheeck LMAO!!


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC, ATTACKING THE RIM, DUNKS...THERE WE GO!! good job Nets


----------



## Petey

Carter flops... call on Jackson. LOL

*****ing to the refs.

Good.

Kidd down to Carter.

Carter drives and slams!

Indy Time Out.

Nets 44, Pacers 45.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

4 for 17


----------



## HB

He is getting pissed


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Lets Go Nets.....RJ stay aggressive.....DEFENSE,DEFENSE!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter15Nets said:


> What happened to Ernie Johnsons left cheeck LMAO!!


Dude....that's not even cool.


----------



## jmk

Vince can get that from them the whole game long. Now he has to realize that.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Carter15Nets said:


> What happened to Ernie Johnsons left cheeck LMAO!!


cancer

He'll be back next season and is treating it now. He's confident it will get better.


----------



## fruitcake

vc so much better without that headband


----------



## big furb

Carter15Nets said:


> What happened to Ernie Johnsons left cheeck LMAO!!


He has cancer, it's not funny. You're a real class act bruh


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

VINCE MUST BE PISSED OFF, his headband is off.


----------



## HB

To be honest this is a team the nets should blow out.


----------



## farouq710

Carter15Nets said:


> What happened to Ernie Johnsons left cheeck LMAO!!



He has cancer.


----------



## jarkid

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Don't Help Him Jarkid.......The game isn't even close to being over....GO NETS!


yes, go Nets, SQUAD.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Peja with the jumper...misses...VC with the ball on the wing...drives, hits off the glass...46-45..Nets


----------



## Petey

Peja misses the WIDE open shot.

Carter board?

Carter drives and...!!!

Nets 46, Pacers 45.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

I hope all these booing fans have their tickets confiscated from them for the rest of the series if they have any. Fans booing their own players is just unacceptable because of a bad shooting game. Charles Barkely said it best "If you're not gunna support ALL of us, don't come to the ****ing game."


----------



## Petey

Kidd called on the personal.

Some sweat on the floor.

Cleaning up.

Nice delay.

Nets 46, Pacers 45.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Flat-out luck city.


----------



## Petey

Jackson w/ the drive, fouled and going to the line.

2nd on Carter?

Nets 46, Pacers 47.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Jackson's FT is good.

Carter gives it up to RJ, RJ misses the 3.

Peja loses it out of bounds.

Pacers with at least 10 turnovers now.

Nets call a 20 second time out.

Nets 46, Pacers 48.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

DAMN, CARTER DEFEND !!!!!!!!!!!! you let SJ AND1.


----------



## Mogriffjr

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I hope all these booing fans have their tickets confiscated from them for the rest of the series if they have any. Fans booing their own players is just unacceptable because of a bad shooting game. Charles Barkely said it best "If you're not gunna support ALL of us, don't come to the ****ing game."



sounds like Met fans booing Beltran after a new season*rollseyes*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

AJ!!..

Good 1/2..



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Carter, Carter loses it, gets it back, can't hit.

Carter and Foster goes down hard.

*Johnson w/ the running 1 hander over Cliff to end the half.*

Nets 46, Pacers 50.

-Petey


----------



## kidd2rj

why are there no interior fouls on the pacers? these guys are challenging the nets and hitting them with no fouls or foul shots.


----------



## HB

How was that not a foul?


----------



## AND1NBA

Too many 3s. Were not going to win this by jacking up perimeter shot all day.


----------



## jarkid

50:46....damn...


----------



## XRay34

Disgusting, just disgusting

I f'n hate the Pacers


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

That's the difference between having Anthony Johnson on your team in last second situations and having Vince Carter.


----------



## Petey

Wow... they showed a replay.

Foster pulled Carter up and they both took off for the other end.

What great sportsmenship.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

Hbwoy said:


> How was that not a foul?


yea no foul called there but meh...


----------



## fruitcake

i dont like these refs.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Kidd called on the personal.
> 
> Some sweat on the floor.
> 
> Cleaning up.
> 
> Nice delay.
> 
> Nets 46, Pacers 45.
> 
> -Petey


 GO NETS.....I think if you do take into account VC's Horrible start (a lot of in & outs) this would be a blow out......I think in the 2nd half we'll be fine....I still say no matter what that "DEFENSE" will win us this game......GO NETS!


----------



## XRay34

VC 6 missed layups

5 missed 3's

5 for 20 @ Halftime

pace for 10 for 40 lmao


----------



## Charlie Brown

What the hell...this is exactly what I was worried about. The Nets are so damn streaky.

Where is the team defense?

Where is the ball movement on offense?


----------



## XRay34

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> AJ!!..
> 
> Good 1/2..
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!*



Get out of here loser, from JerZeY and reppin' Pacers hard


----------



## purplehaze89

This team needs to reformulate their offensive strategy. Carter iso-fest is clearly not working out. Involve the team more, involve KRstic more, let Krstic initiate the offense.


----------



## justasking?

My God, Vince??? ... 5-19?? 1-6 3pts??? Come on..


----------



## justasking?

RJ and Krstic should take more shots in the 2nd half. They obviously are the ones doing well in this game so far.


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> *VC 6 missed layups*
> 
> 5 missed 3's
> 
> 5 for 20 @ Halftime
> 
> pace for 10 for 40 lmao


Whats the probability that thats going to go on for long


----------



## jarkid

NETS should play it seriously, and VC stops taking shot.


----------



## fruitcake

well we are only down 4.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Exactly Chuck. The Nets halfcourt offense is not going to lead this team to success.


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Steve Kerr's funny. Give the ball to Richard Jefferson, who was scoring one-on-one at ease early in the game? That's not how the Nets work. The Nets give the ball to Vince Carter. That's it. That's all they do. Dosen't matter if he's shooting terrible. Because you have to prop Vince up like a little baby, or else he'll lose his confidence.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Charles being his usual stupid self :rotf:


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> Get out of here loser, from JerZeY and reppin' Pacers hard


That was completely uncalled for


----------



## Omega

man carter cant buy a basket. poor dude. they arent bad shots they just keep rimming and rolling out. we need to defend better in the second half.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

It's Half time already?


----------



## Mogriffjr

Carter15Nets said:


> Get out of here loser, from JerZeY and reppin' Pacers hard


We can say the same thing about you 

I think the gameplan is simple...let's get Krstic and RJ back into the game...

VC gonna have to feed off those guys,...


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> Get out of here loser, from JerZeY and reppin' Pacers hard


i thought you would join them to cheer up.


----------



## Charlie Brown

With Carter, it is what it is. He is pooping the bed.


----------



## VC_15

Is kerr watching the game properly? VC is driving more than he's shooting, they're just rolling out!!.


----------



## jarkid

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> man carter cant buy a basket. poor dude. they arent bad shots they just keep rimming and rolling out. we need to defend better in the second half.


carter is a worse shooter than Kidd, now it looks really true.


----------



## Omega

VC_15 said:


> Is kerr watching the game properly? VC is driving more than he's shooting, they're just rolling out!!.


yeh i know. hes getting some ****ty roles. his fg% is decieving. his shot selection isnt as bad as it seems.


----------



## Mogriffjr

ah the double OT game....man seeing Lucious, K-Mart, A-Dub...Kittles...*tear*


----------



## L

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> yeh i know. hes getting some ****ty roles. his fg% is decieving. his shot selection isnt as bad as it seems.


word. stupid rim!


----------



## fruitcake

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2005042817

vince shot 15 for 37 in game 3 last year.


----------



## ghoti

That piece was just awesome.

Better than the game.


----------



## XRay34

Anyone know what happened to Ernie Johnson's cheek?


----------



## HB

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> yeh i know. hes getting some ****ty roles. his fg% is decieving. his shot selection isnt as bad as it seems.


Agreed, but also guys like Nenad and RJ need to be involved more.


----------



## Petey

ghoti said:


> That piece was just awesome.
> 
> Better than the game.


 Watching the local broadcast?

Yeah, good times.

-Petey


----------



## Charlie Brown

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> yeh i know. hes getting some ****ty roles. his fg% is decieving. his shot selection isnt as bad as it seems.


He has to take it stronger though.

For example, look how RJ drives.


----------



## jmk

Ah, 02 Game 5. Horrible and great memories. Reggie didn't get that 3 off though, by the way.


----------



## L

How is Fred jones hitting his shots!?!?
I know the thumb is broken on the non-shooting hand, but hes dunking and shot a 3 with ease!


----------



## Petey

Dark Knight said:


> Ah, 02 Game 5. Horrible and great memories. Reggie didn't get that 3 off though, by the way.


Hey jmk, don't rehash old memories, someone may complain to an admin or admins and get your SM taken away next...

-Petey


----------



## big furb

Carter15Nets said:


> Anyone know what happened to Ernie Johnson's cheek?


About 4 people already told you. You was too busy being a troll to notice.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Carter15Nets said:


> Get out of here loser, from JerZeY and reppin' Pacers hard



LOL!



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Omega

Charlie Brown said:


> He has to take it stronger though.
> 
> For example, look how RJ drives.


 yeah true. he should try to utilize the pro hop or take longer strides. i cant imagine his ppg if he started playing like that. thered be no debate about the best sg in the league.


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> Anyone know what happened to Ernie Johnson's cheek?


He has cancer


----------



## jmk

fruitcake said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2005042817
> 
> vince shot 15 for 37 in game 3 last year.


That's at least over 40%, though. He's at 26% right now.


----------



## L

Hbwoy said:
 

> Agreed, but also guys like Nenad and RJ need to be involved more.


True,vc still takes some bad shots even inside the paint, but u got to remember that jackson is guarding him as well.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

yo one of these games against the Pacers better get into overtime please it would be soo awesome to repeat that Game 5 all over again
Lets go nets go overtime


----------



## XRay34

Hbwoy said:


> He has cancer



Say what, since when? Will he be alright


----------



## jmk

Petey said:


> Hey jmk, don't rehash old memories, someone may complain to an admin or admins and get your SM taken away next...
> 
> -Petey


Eek. I'll try to forget any time in my life when Vince wasn't on the Nets. Thanks for the heads up, Petey!


----------



## Charlie Brown

I hope L Frank whooped some *** during half time.


----------



## SetShotWilly

I guess in Carter's mind, stepping up means taking more shots. 20 Shots at half time? Who is he kidding? This is not going to get it done. Maybe he needs another smartass remark from rj in the locker room *ahem milwaukee game*


----------



## VC_15

Dark Knight said:


> That's at least over 40%, though. He's at 26% right now.



I think he's just trying to do too much, but he is taking it agressive to the whole. Don't you think? Nonetheless, 26% is just unacceptable.


----------



## jmk

VC_15 said:


> I think he's just trying to do too much, but he is taking it agressive to the whole. Don't you think? Nonetheless, 26% is just unacceptable.


He's getting it the paint, which is good, but he's settling for layups and finger rolls when he can easily throw it down every single time. All he needs is one extra step and he's 11 of 19 right now.


----------



## SetShotWilly

Charlie Brown said:


> I hope L Frank whooped some *** during half time.


No that gnome is not scaring anyone :clown:


----------



## Ason_Kidd4MVP

Only Kidd or RJ can get Vince out of retard mode. We meed it to happen soon.


----------



## XRay34

Why Vince Why


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> Say what, since when? Will he be alright


I think he said its treatable


----------



## AND1NBA

How do you get a catfish into the stadium?

*Watching Nashville/San Jose game*

HUGE catfish on the ice


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter's shooting efficiency in last yr's Miami series was really bad & now this. The positive is the Nets are only down 4.


----------



## VC_15

Dark Knight said:


> He's getting it the paint, which is good, but he's settling for layups and finger rolls when he can easily throw it down every single time. All he needs is one extra step and he's 11 of 19 right now.


Your right, i hated the time when he used his left hand and it rolled out and the one when he passed jermaine o'neal and it didn't go in. He should try to dunk it most of the time, at least he'll get some calls and go to the line.


----------



## L

neoxsupreme said:


> Carter's shooting efficiency in last yr's Miami series was really bad & now this. The positive is the Nets are only down 4.


Yeah, but he was forced into jumpshots last year. Now hes attacking, but not strong enuff.


----------



## XRay34

AND1NBA said:


> How do you get a catfish into the stadium?
> 
> *Watching Nashville/San Jose game*
> 
> HUGE catfish on the ice



why they throw catfish?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Sorry guys I'm at work and I can't keep up with the Game thread, but can someone post the score for me....I didn't even know it was Half time!


----------



## neoxsupreme

The Nets as a team is shooting 43% which is surprising considering the go-to-guy just went 5 of 19 in the 1st half. If only Carter made a few more shots the Nets would be leading.


----------



## Petey

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Sorry guys I'm at work and I can't keep up with the Game thread, but can someone post the score for me....I didn't even know it was Half time!


 50-46, Pacers.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Sorry guys I'm at work and I can't keep up with the Game thread, but can someone post the score for me....I didn't even know it was Half time!


Indiana is up 50-46.


----------



## jarkid

ready to go , go nets.


----------



## SetShotWilly

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Sorry guys I'm at work and I can't keep up with the Game thread, but can someone post the score for me....I didn't even know it was Half time!


50-46 Pacers


----------



## Petey

2nd Half starting.

Kidd to Carter, pass tipped by Johnson, out of bounds.

Carter for the long 2.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

vince makes another shot


----------



## NR 1

3rd Qtr start


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

neoxsupreme said:


> The Nets as a team is shooting 43% which is surprising considering the go-to-guy just went 5 of 19 in the 1st half. If only Carter made a few more shots the Nets would be leading.


 I pointed that out like 3-4 pages back......Not to single VC out, but it's the truth.....I still think he needs to stay aggressive, but attack the rim and "**** THE PRETTY ****" and deal with the contact and just Dunk the ball....YOu know you're going to get hit and say "**** IT!".....At least if you get fouled you're going to the line for 2!


----------



## XRay34

cmon lawrence wtf we dont need this


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Don't ****ing say playoff basketball. Call the foul.

Actually, wasn't much contact. RJ flopping.


----------



## jarkid

nice, vc.


----------



## HB

My goodness, horrible officiating


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Pacers get away with murder twice in a row, Lawrence gets the T


----------



## Mogriffjr

NEts are getting mugged down low...Foster has always been dirty though...


----------



## kidd2rj

what the hell do the nets have to do to get a call under the basket. Jesus christ refs


----------



## Mogriffjr

Jermaine O'Neal with 4...ha, good job Collins!


----------



## Petey

JO to Jackson, misses.

Carter board.

Jefferson drove, fouled, no call.

Frank called on the T.

Peja hit the FT.

JO w/ the offensive foul.

His 4th!

Nets 48, Pacers 51.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Jason Collins F'N owns


----------



## Phenom Z28

Petey said:


> Hey jmk, don't rehash old memories, someone may complain to an admin or admins and get your SM taken away next...
> 
> -Petey


I guess if someone did such a thing, they'd only be taking your advice


----------



## jarkid

calm down, FRANK !


----------



## Mogriffjr

Kidd with a great feed down low...hits the hook, 51-50 Pacers...


----------



## big furb

JO with 4 fouls now


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

That's usually the case with a Nets game "Bad Officiating".....We'll still going to win this game....I know it....GO NETS!


----------



## XRay34

tired of these open missed trhrees


----------



## HB

They are spreading the ball well


----------



## Mogriffjr

Croshere misses the shot, RJ rebound...can't hit oer Collins...

Krstic back to Kidd, Kidd misses the three...PAcers rebound...

AJ drives to the hoop, misses the layup, Foster with the rebound...gets fouled...


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

The Nets are so good when Kidd makes jumpshots.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Mogriffjr said:


> Jermaine O'Neal with 4...ha, good job Collins!


 Set Shot Willi for ALL Defensive 1st team or at least 1 of the 3!


----------



## Petey

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I guess if someone did such a thing, they'd only be taking your advice


You should turn it into a project and report more than 1 person.

That is my new project.

Kidd to Krstic, hits.

Pacer's turnover.

Krstic to Kidd, misses the 3.

RJ called on his 2nd foul. Foster shooting.

1st is good.
2nd is good.

Nets 50, Pacers 53.

-Petey


----------



## kidd2rj

that foul on the nets was less contact then what the nets get when they drive yet refs call it...go figure


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> tired of these open missed trhrees


sure, maybe i have hypertension now.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Nets finally get a foul called...Krstic gets hacked...


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Try to make one this time, Nenad.


----------



## Petey

Kidd drives, can't hit, Nenad w/ the O Board, fouled.

Krstic hits both.

Nets 52, Pacers 53.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Krstic nice night so far keep it up


----------



## XRay34

keep laughing vince keep laughing

loser


----------



## Petey

Croshere misses the 3.

Carter board.

Kidd to Carter.

Carter w/ another air balled 3.

Nets 52, Pacers 53.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Vince is too nervous, shake of the nerves man!


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Saw that coming a mile away. Right when I saw Vince trailing....


----------



## XRay34

Nets 1 for 11 from downtown

Unreal


----------



## jmk

Man. Vince Carter sucks.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Petey said:


> You should turn it into a project and report more than 1 person.
> 
> That is my new project.


Me no comprehendo?


----------



## Petey

Peja drives and hits.

Nets lose it.

Peja misses the 3.

Nets 52, Pacers 55.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Carter = uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Mogriffjr

Kidd off the bank in the post...55-54 Pacers...


----------



## jarkid

what are you doing, vc, stop shooting.

drive to the rim.


----------



## XRay34

They just too good

Won't give in whatsoever

Will never get the lead


----------



## Petey

Kidd w/ the bucket high off glass.

Jackson strokes it over Carter as he's late.

Nets lead was for seconds.

Nets 56, Pacers 57.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

Krstic with the HAKEEM POST MOVES!!!

with 16pts...NEts still down 1...


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Nadzy!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Croshere misses the 3.
> 
> Carter board.
> 
> Kidd to Carter.
> 
> Carter w/ another air balled 3.
> 
> Nets 52, Pacers 53.
> 
> -Petey


 Is VC really that nervous.....We don't need VC to score 30 + to win, but I wasn't expecting this.....GO NETS!


----------



## neoxsupreme

Someone tell VC this is a playoff game @ home.


----------



## kidd2rj

krstic wow...was that olajuwon out there?


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Carter = uke: 

Krstic = :basket:

Nets Defense = uke:


----------



## XRay34

They have an answer for everything

Will we ever get the lead again?


----------



## Petey

Nets can't hit, Peja hits.

Time out.

Nets 56, Pacers 59.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

Peja gets a nice pass from AJ, +2...Nets timeout...gotta tighten up the defense...


----------



## jarkid

we can not DEFEND.............****


----------



## Noodfan

Krstic once again shows he is no joke


----------



## neoxsupreme

VC will have nights like these. The team needs to pick him up.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

GO Curly With your bad self.....Do Da Dam Thing.....GO NETS....Defense,Defense....If nothing else VC....Put all your effort into the Defensive side of the ball....RJ & Curly have the Offense covered for today!


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Keep up those simple little runoffs, Indiana. They'll get you layups against the Nets.


----------



## XRay34

How Could You Be Fn Nervous After 21 Fga?

I Could See Jitters First Few Minutes

Lebron Airballed 1st Shot, Missed 1st 2 Shots, Then Went 32/11/11 In His 1st Career Playoff Game At Age 21.

Vince Is 29 And 8th Year, If Hes Nervous Hes Just A Wussy!


----------



## jmk

Twin >>> Carter


----------



## jarkid

carter if you played well, we might lead by 10, but you play like this, so we are down !


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

neoxsupreme said:


> VC will have nights like these. The team needs to pick him up.


 I believe the "TEAM" is and has picked it up despite VC's Horrible game......GO NETS!


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

"It can be as pleasant as possible."

Was that George Feeney?!?!?!


----------



## Ason_Kidd4MVP

Kidd needs to stop setting Vince up for these transition threes. He has to know Carter is gonna air it up.


----------



## Petey

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Me no comprehendo?


 I read the thread, I've read your complient. I don't think jmk is the one to blame for chasing quality posters away. 

I think that has more to do with the posts like 'VC is g0d!' I don't recall you or others complaining about those posts.

Anyway, I'm gonna try to go a better job of tracking whom breaks the board guidelines, and complaining to the admins until things are done.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> How Could You Be Fn Nervous After 21 Fga?
> 
> I Could See Jitters First Few Minutes
> 
> Lebron Airballed 1st Shot, Missed 1st 2 Shots, Then Went 32/11/11 In His 1st Career Playoff Game At Age 21.
> 
> Vince Is 29 And 8th Year, If Hes Nervous Hes Just A Wussy!


he'd better play well right now.


----------



## HB

Ason_Kidd4MVP said:


> Kidd Vince needs to stop setting Vince up for these transition threes. He has to know Carter is gonna air it up.


Thats what I was thinking too. Thats a setup play that shouldnt be used in the playoffs


----------



## Petey

Nets bring it up.

Nets starting 5 on the court.

Krstic to RJ. Rj drives and fouled.

On Peja (2nd) as Foster goes down.

Nets 56, Pacers 59.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Pacers Are All Fn Ugly


----------



## ByeByeKMart

I love seeing that punk foster get knocked down


----------



## XRay34

kIDD 1 FOR 7


----------



## Petey

Jefferson goes 1 of 2.

Jackson misses as Collins was switched on to Jackson.

Kidd misses.

Jackson board.

Nets 57, Pacers 59.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> Pacers Are All Fn Ugly


thank you for cursing Pacers , and stand with Nets.


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Kidd, you don't have to take that! God****ingdamnit.


----------



## Serb Baller

krsticccccccc scores and oneeeeeeee


----------



## Petey

Peja misses, RJ comes away with it.

Nets reset.

RJ isoing on Peja, down to Collins, down to Krstic...

NETS HIT!!!

AND the foul!

Nets 59, Pacers 59.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Nenad Krstic Is A Stud When It Comes Playoff Times

Dominated Shaq Last Year Now Doing It Today


----------



## HB

Beautiful pass by Twin


----------



## jmk

Hear that groan from Collins? That's intensity!


----------



## ByeByeKMart

nenad with a Divac


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

GO NETS.....No offense to VC fans, but I do not want VC shooting anymore Shots....Unless it's inside the circle with a DUNK or from the line......Run the Offense through Curl and RJ.......Just play "DEFENSE" and we've got this game!


----------



## XRay34

Dang Cant Get The Lead


----------



## jarkid

Nenad Krstic >> Vince Carter


----------



## jmk




----------



## XRay34

gOD JUST WONT GIVE US THE LEAD


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Peja misses, RJ comes away with it.
> 
> Nets reset.
> 
> RJ isoing on Peja, down to Collins, down to Krstic...
> 
> NETS HIT!!!
> 
> AND the foul!
> 
> Nets 59, Pacers 59.
> 
> -Petey


 Simply "Beautiful' when I read it sounded that way....Wish I could of seen it...lol!


----------



## Petey

Serb Baller said:


> krsticccccccc scores and oneeeeeeee


 What great ball movement.

Too bad Krstic missed the FT.

Croshere drive, Kidd stripped.

Kidd, RJ, Kidd... can't get it to Kidd. DAMNIT!

Time out.

Nets 59, Pacers 59.

-Petey


----------



## HB

RJ shoulda passed that back. BTW the defensive intensity has gone up quite nicely


----------



## XRay34

Nets Have Lost 6 Straight Playoff Games


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> Nenad Krstic Is A Stud When It Comes Playoff Times
> 
> Dominated Shaq Last Year Now Doing It Today


yes, he is very crazy in playoff time. BIG 4.


----------



## neoxsupreme

That's Nenad always stepping his game up in the playoffs. Keep it up Curly.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter15Nets said:


> Nets Have Lost 6 Straight Playoff Games


That slide will end today.


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> Nets Have Lost 6 Straight Playoff Games


Why are you so negative? Its really baffling


----------



## SetShotWilly

jarkid said:


> yes, he is very crazy in playoff time. *BIG 4*.


No its still BIG 3. Krstic is taking Carter's place :biggrin:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

neoxsupreme said:


> That's Nenad always stepping his game up in the playoffs. Keep it up Curly.


 That's our "NOT HAVING A QUALITY BIG"....Keep making them eat their words.....GO CURLY....GO NETS....I LIKE THE DEFENSIVE intesity that I'm reading from everyone!


----------



## jarkid

let's call Krstic ... Mr.Playoff


----------



## XRay34

Nets 1 For 12 From Downtown

Kidd And Vc Are 7 For 30

A F'n Joke


----------



## Petey

Plenty of time here...

Jackson misses, Carter board.

Out to RJ, to Carter, to Kidd, misses the 3.

Carter on the floor.

Indy 5 on 4.

Krstic called on the hold of Foster, Krstic's 2nd.

Nets 59, Pacers 59.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Kidd refuses to make a shot.


----------



## Mogriffjr

sheesh, Kidd misses the 3...VC gets hacked off the AJ rebound...

Granger with the illegal pick...


----------



## Petey

Granger called on the offensive foul.

Nets ball.

Pacers w/ at least 15 turnovers already.

Krstic misses, Jackson board.

Nets 59, Pacers 59.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

We Cant Fukin Take The Lead


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Clank =(


----------



## Mogriffjr

Collins sits...his defense has been superb...


----------



## Petey

Jackson drives, foul called on Collins, Cliff in for Collins.

Into Johnson.

Jones misses the 3, Cliff board.

Nets 59, Pacers 59.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> Nets 1 For 12 From Downtown
> 
> Kidd And Vc Are 7 For 30
> 
> A F'n Joke


Carter 15 Nets i am very happy that you stand for Nets.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Hbwoy said:


> Why are you so negative? Its really baffling


 I'm Dumbfounded by the whole thing myself to be honest!


----------



## farouq710

somebody hit a shot please


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Wow So Frustrating Miss Wide Open Layup Just Wow


----------



## Mogriffjr

wow we can't buy NOTHING...beautiful pass from Krstic to Cliff, MISSES THE LAYUP...

Kidd steals the ball, MISSES...VC WITH THE FOLLOW!! FINALLY!!


----------



## neoxsupreme

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> That's our "NOT HAVING A QUALITY BIG"....Keep making them eat their words.....GO CURLY....GO NETS....I LIKE THE DEFENSIVE intesity that I'm reading from everyone!


Exactly & the Pacers' so-called quality big is a non-factor so far in this game. I don't care if JO is playing w/ injury.


----------



## XRay34

Dude Im Pissed

Kidd Pisses Easy Layup I Know Vc Followed It But This Is Mind Boggling How Many Missed Layups Etc


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

The officiating hasn't been bad neccessarily, just inconsistant. Seems like they're changing their minds as to whether they want to call it loose or tight every quarter.


----------



## HB

Thats what am talking about


----------



## NR 1

finally


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Krstic, Kidd, Krstic, Robinson, can't go in.

Kidd steal, Kidd misses, Carter w/ the put back...

Carter reving it up?

Nets 61, Pacers 59.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

DEFENSE and OFFENSE !!


----------



## Petey

2:19 to go, Pacers on the 24 second shot clock violation.

Another Pacers' turnover.

Nets 61, Pacers 59.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

What The F With These Missed Layups

Kidd 1 For 10

Vc 7 For 24

1 For 12 From Threes

Why Are They So Tight


----------



## Mogriffjr

There goes the defense again...they are back....shot clock violation...CARTER15NETS'S BOY GRANGER LOL...

RJ gets a foul called down low finally...


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter is doing a good job @ rebounding at least. YOU CAN DO IT CARTER!


----------



## XRay34

Rj And Krstic As Well As Collins Only Players To Show Up For Us


----------



## Petey

2:08 RJ w/ the drive and fouled.

Going to the line for 2.

Nets 61, Pacers 59.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

neoxsupreme said:


> Carter is doing a good job @ rebounding at least. YOU CAN DO IT CARTER!



DO WHAT? TRIPLE DOUBLE


----------



## Petey

RJ's 1st is good.
RJ's 2nd is good.

Nets 63, Pacers 59.

-Petey


----------



## farouq710

our two young studs are getting it done. WIthout RJ and Nenad where would the nets be in this game? Our backcourt is really stinking it up on offense out there.


----------



## HB

All they should concentrate on in the next practice is layups. The amount of missed layups in this game alone is ridiculous


----------



## NR 1

makes 2


----------



## ByeByeKMart

It's amazing how wrong the pundits were about the game. We are missing our drives into the lane and losing from perimeter shooting... exactly the opposite of the medias predictions. I love how Jermaine O'injury is a non factor!


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> What The F With These Missed Layups
> 
> Kidd 1 For 10
> 
> Vc 7 For 24
> 
> 1 For 12 From Threes
> 
> Why Are They So Tight


they can not shoot, nets should find a new shooting coach to teach KIDD and Carter how to SHOOT !!


----------



## XRay34

Thats How U Hit Open Threes U Fn Losers

And The Guy Has Abroken Finger


----------



## justasking?

I'm glad VC is trying to do the little things. If his shots won't fall, he has so many other ways of contributing. No need to take unnecessary and bad shots. 

Go Nets!!


----------



## Petey

Fred Jones hits the damn 3.

Pacers were 5 minutes w/o a bucket.

Cliff can't respond.

Nets 63, Pacers 62.

-Petey


----------



## Ason_Kidd4MVP

It's good to see Carter take only 3 shots in the half so far. Hope that continues and we keep feeding Nenad til he builds confidence


----------



## big furb

Carter isn't shooting well but he's been a monster on the boards


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Fred Jones, ****ing steve kerr up in this mother****er


----------



## Mogriffjr

RJ drains two FT's...up 4 now...

Fred Jones comes back and drains a 3...

Jackson with the isolation 3...miss, VC gets the board and a over the back by Foster...


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I'll keep saying it....DEFENSE,DEFENSE.......It'll give us the "W" and 1-0 today if we play with that Drive to "SHUT THEM DOWN!".....GO NETS!


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Foster plays so illegally ont he offense I hate him. He shoves and pushes his way into position


----------



## Petey

Jackson misses the 3, Carter boxing out, Foster over the back.

Carter to the line cause the Pacers are over the limit.

Vaughn in for Kidd.
Murray in for RJ?

Nets 63, Pacers 62.

-Petey


----------



## HB

As bad as Vince as been on the offensive end, he has been doing a nice job on the boards. If not getting the rebound, but boxing out and tipping the ball to teammates


----------



## Petey

1st is good.
2nd is good.

Murray does come in for RJ.

Nets 65, Pacers 62.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter15Nets said:


> DO WHAT? TRIPLE DOUBLE


Not a triple double. He already has a double double though. I mean he can be productive in other ways & just shrug off his struggles offensively & keep playing ball.


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC!!! rejects Foster off the offensive rebound...


----------



## XRay34

Box Jeff Ugly F Foster Out


----------



## Petey

Murray through the screen.

Pacers miss, Foster board.

Carter block from behind.

Pacers ball as it was out of bounds.

Collins checking in? Krstic out.

Nets 65, Pacers 62.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

haha that ****head foster got rejected by carter!!


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

get a ****ing rebound


----------



## XRay34

Cant Even Rebound Unreal


----------



## Petey

Jones misses, Jones O board, pulls out.

Saras w/ the bucket.

Carter misses the 3 again, air again.

Nets 65, Pacers 64.

-Petey


----------



## big furb

Vince may be having a bad offensive game, but he's not having a bad game


----------



## XRay34

Vince 4th Airball Of The Game

7 For 23

Kidd 2 For 10

9 For 33

Nets 1 For 14 From 3


----------



## Mogriffjr

wow another airball...take it to the hole brotha...


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Haha this brickfest by carter (airfest?) is getting comical!


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

do you, marv?


----------



## HB

Man Vince you just destroyed all your good work with that. Thats the worst time to take that shot


----------



## jmk

Way to go, Vince! What is that, 4 airballs?


----------



## Petey

22 seconds to go in the quarter.

Nets have a foul to give, foul by Murray with 5 left.

Good foul.

Nets 65, Pacers 64.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

good defense to end the 3rd quarter...

Nets end the 3rd with the lead as well...GOOD SIGN!!


----------



## Petey

Frank goes with D, and Pacers can't get a shot off with 5 left on the shot clock... LOL.

*End of the 3rd.*

Nets 65, Pacers 64.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Well carter sure is earning his nickname: "Air" NJ


----------



## XRay34

Kidd And Carter 9 For 33 And The Nets Are Shooting 7.7% From Downtown

I Know Its 65-64 But If These 3 Don't Chance, Expect A Loss


----------



## farouq710

Petey said:


> Frank goes with D, and Pacers can't get a shot off with 5 left on the shot clock... LOL.
> 
> *End of the 3rd.*
> 
> Nets 65, Pacers 64.
> 
> -Petey



Automatic win? Almost, we've only lost one game when we had the lead after the third


----------



## XRay34

If Rj Took 23 Shots He Would Have 40+ Points After 3

15 Pts On 8 Fga For Rj


----------



## XRay34

farouq710 said:


> Automatic win? Almost, we've only lost one game when we had the lead after the third



AND THERE IT IS, THE JINX


----------



## neoxsupreme

big furb said:


> Vince may be having a bad offensive game, but he's not having a bad game


I agree that he's hustling & having a solid all around game if you jus discount his offensive woes.


----------



## furnace

neoxsupreme said:


> I agree that he's hustling & having a solid all around game if you jus discount his offensive woes.



His offensive game is so bad right now that the rest of his hustle does not make up for it.

*He has missed 16 shots*...the equivalent of 32 points.


*No one else on the Nets has even TAKEN 16 shots...*


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

its the headband!! Collins give it back to Carter! lol


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Carter15Nets said:


> Kidd And Carter 9 For 33 And The Nets Are Shooting 7.7% From Downtown
> 
> I Know Its 65-64 But If These 3 Don't Chance, Expect A Loss



lucky number 7.


----------



## big furb

Carter15Nets said:


> Kidd And Carter 9 For 33 And The Nets Are Shooting 7.7% From Downtown
> 
> I Know Its 65-64 But If These 3 Don't Chance, Expect A Loss


I'm not worried, the Nets have clamped down defensively. After giving up 30 points in the 1st they've only given up 34 points in the 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> If Rj Took 23 Shots He Would Have 40+ Points After 3
> 
> 15 Pts On 8 Fga For Rj


yes, yuo are right.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Cage_Epidemic said:


> its the headband!! Collins give it back to Carter! lol



They were both wearing headbands until Vince took his off.


----------



## jmk

neoxsupreme said:


> I agree that he's hustling & having a solid all around game if you jus discount his offensive woes.


His defense has been even worse than his offense.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Now he just killed all the good lil things he was doing right there.....Not very smart by VC....Still we have the lead going into the 4th....GO NETS!


----------



## Petey

Pacers w/ the ball to start.

JO and Collins matched up.

Saras to Jones... to Peja. Peja off the screen and hits.

Nets 65, Pacers 66.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Illegal Screen By Jermaine Noncall


----------



## Mogriffjr

furnace said:


> His offensive game is so bad right now that the rest of his hustle does not make up for it.
> 
> *He has missed 16 shots*...the equivalent of 32 points.
> 
> 
> *No one else on the Nets has even TAKEN 16 shots...*


'

funny coming from you...mr. Ilikedefense and nothing else...

u don't like VC


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter15Nets said:


> If Rj Took 23 Shots He Would Have 40+ Points After 3
> 
> 15 Pts On 8 Fga For Rj


I agree that if VC is struggling he needs to assert himself on offense more. RJ is very selective w/ his shots though which is why he has such a great looking field goal percentage.


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

See JO throw that elbow out? No call.

Steve Kerr caught it on the replay!


----------



## XRay34

Vince What Have You Done


----------



## Petey

Carter drives, misses and the ball goes out of bounds.

Pacers ball.

Nets 65, Pacers 66.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

carter can not defense peja.


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC FINALLY!! one handed floater on Peja...back up 1...


----------



## Petey

Saras drives, to JO, misses.

Carter drives, hits a floater in the paint.

Collins called on his 3rd.

Nets 1, 1:10 into the 4th.

Kidd in.

Nets 67, Pacers 66.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

I don't know why the Nets think that they are a good perimeter shooting team.


----------



## XRay34

Mr. Bean Misses

Nets Ball Kidd To Vaughn
Brick


----------



## XRay34

There You Go Vince Thats What You Have To Do!!!


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Goddamn Peja is a terrible defender.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

Carter is too athletic for his own good. He's the best athelete on the floor; he needs to go to the hole more. Attack the rim.


----------



## Petey

Peja misses, Collins board. 

Kidd to Vaughn, misses, Kidd O Board, out to Carter.

Carter fouled, shooting 2.

Nets 67, Pacers 66.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

Kidd with the big rebound!! VC at the top, gets down low, gets called...misses the and 1 though...there we go VC...


----------



## HB

Please, please attack the rim to Vince


----------



## Petey

Good.
Good.

Nets 69, Pacers 66.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Vince Carter !!! Shooting Two.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Carter drains 2 FT's, YES man with the ball, to Peja,..Jones fake...to O'Neal, back to Jones...VC with the deflected pass...off of the Nets...

actually off on the Pacers...good defense again...


----------



## Petey

Carter knocks it away from Jones, out of bounds, last on the Pacers, almost had the call wrong.

Nets 69, Pacers 66.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets uses Carter as his id, so Carter must play well.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Carter clank :angel:


----------



## XRay34

Lol Vince Is So Hard To Root For

Whats His Iq Seriously

Wow Speechless

Another 22 Foot Brick


----------



## HB

Sigh*


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

No, keep shooting those, Vince, you've been making them all night!


----------



## Petey

Carter misses, Collins knocks it out of bounds, Pacers' ball.

Carter staying in the game, RJ had tried to check in, won't let RJ in.

Nets 69, Pacers 66.

-Petey


----------



## NR 1

keep it up


----------



## Mogriffjr

ha Kidd mauls O'Neal~!!!! GO KIDD~!!!


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Kidd is such a smart player


----------



## jarkid

JO shoot 2, damn it.


----------



## Petey

Haha, that was so great.

JO pushes Collins out of the way, no foul.

JO has Kidd jump on him / and the ball, pulls down.

Foul.

JO misses the 1st.
Hits the 2nd.

Nets 69, Pacers 67.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

Kidd drives, to Clioff...hits the 15 footer...Nets up 71-67...


----------



## Mogriffjr

KIDD WITH THE STEAL!!

Kidd to Cliff, misses the 3...Pacers rebound...Kidd gets called for the block...his 3rd...


----------



## jarkid

cliffy and krstic are so nice.


----------



## Petey

Kidd drives at the hoop, passes out to Cliff around the screen and hits.

Pacers give it up again (Kidd steal).

Cliff misses the 3.

Kidd 3rd foul, Nets 3rd team.

Time out.

Nets 71, Pacers 67.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Nets 1 For 15 From Downtown

Even If They Hit Just 4 Of 15 Which Is Still Pathetic, It Would Be A 13 Point Lead

Horrible Just Horrible Display Of Nba Shooting.


----------



## HB

They are letting this pacers hang around


----------



## XRay34

Is It Too Much To Ask For A Wide Open 3 Point Make By The Nets?

1 For 15 And Half Of Them Are Wide Open

This Is Unprofessional.


----------



## XRay34

Kidd 2-10 4 Points 3 Rebounds 7 Assists

Way To Show Up Loser


----------



## Charlie Brown

I love Vaughn's defense.


----------



## big furb

Carter15Nets said:


> Nets 1 For 15 From Downtown
> 
> Even If They Hit Just 4 Of 15 Which Is Still Pathetic, It Would Be A 13 Point Lead
> 
> Horrible Just Horrible Display Of Nba Shooting.


But a great display of NBA defense, and as they say, defense wins championships


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets I love you , we will win this game, and sweep pacers.


----------



## HB

The pacers have been physical all game, and the refs are just letting them get away with it


----------



## XRay34

Aj Hits

71-69 Nets

8:18


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Hbwoy said:


> The pacers have been physical all game, and the refs are just letting them get away with it


 We're up right?


----------



## Mogriffjr

Kidd to RJ!!! WITH THE FINISH!!


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Wow! Sweeet oop kidd to jeff


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Mogriffjr said:


> Kidd to RJ!!! WITH THE FINISH!!


 YEAAAAAH....KIDD 2 RJ....GO NETS....We're up right?


----------



## Mogriffjr

Carter15Nets said:


> Kidd 2-10 4 Points 3 Rebounds 7 Assists
> 
> Way To Show Up Loser


WHAT'S YOUR IQ??? cmon you know better than that *or so I thought*...


----------



## XRay34

Kidd Now 2 For 11

What Is This Man Serious

We Need To Be Up 6 

4 Too Close


----------



## ByeByeKMart

69-73 nets

nets miss

foul on nets, 4th team foul


----------



## Petey

Johnson hits out of the time out.

RJ with the SLAM!

Johnson misses from the same spot.

Kidd w/ the loose ball.

Nets give it up.

Collins called on the touch foul. His 4th? 4th team foul?

Nets 73, Pacers 69.

-Petey


----------



## NR 1

Krstic in


----------



## Petey

Vaughn w/ his 3rd.

Nets over the limit.

Johnson to the line.

Nets 71, Pacers 69.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Hold The Lead, We Will Win.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

ughhh foul trouble rears its ugly head


----------



## HB

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

My goodness, AJ is actually the pacers' best player


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Mogriffjr said:


> WHAT'S YOUR IQ??? cmon you know better than that *or so I thought*...


 You thought wrong MOGriffjr....You were bamboozooled!


----------



## XRay34

Over The Limit Noooooooooooo


----------



## Petey

jarkid said:


> Hold The Lead, We Will Win.


Hehe, well need to do that to win.

Good.
Carter in for Vaughn.
Good.

Nets 73, Pacers 71.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Are Both the Nets and Pacers in the Penalty?


----------



## XRay34

Game Over


----------



## NR 1

VC in


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Isolate.

Richard.

Jefferson.


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Cliff, RJ, RJ to Cliff, bad pass, out of bounds, Pacers' ball.

Jones feeding JO, and JO w/ the dunk.

Nets 73, Pacers 73.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Can someone answer my question ...Please?


----------



## XRay34

Ima Cry Man Wow Vince Ruined My Day


----------



## jarkid

damn, tied again.


----------



## XRay34

Pacers 75
Nets 73

6:05 4th


----------



## Petey

Carter drives, can't flip it in.

Collins waiting to check in.

Croshere, Jones, Jackson, Croshere.

Nenad called on the foul.

What a bail out foul.

Nets 73, Pacers 73.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Nets in the penalty already.


----------



## jmk

Alrite, these refs must be joking. They mug us non-stop but the touch fouls are called against us?


----------



## Petey

Good.
Collins in for Cliff.
Good.

Nets 73, Pacers 75.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Nets Lack Of Hitting Shots Lost Game 1

82 Games Down The Drain Homecourt Gone


----------



## fiElDy

1 tf for pacers


----------



## neoxsupreme

If Carter's shots were falling today the Nets would be blowing the Pacers out & it could have really demoralized their confidence & set the tone for the rest of this series. Unfortunately Carter had a poor shooting night. He has an unshakable confidence & he is capable of making the shots he was taking. They just weren't falling.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Krstic down low...sick moves....

75 all...


----------



## Petey

Krstic, Carter, Krstic with the moves and hits.

Nets 75, Pacers 75.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

krstic +) great move

Tied at 75


----------



## XRay34

Jermaine You Beast You

77-75 Oacers


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Lets Go NETS......DEFENSE, and Smart Basketball "VC U HEAR ME"...lol


----------



## Petey

JO left hand jump hook, hits over Collins.

Down to Krstic, Krstic w/ the spin, spins out.

Nets 75, Pacers 77.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

Krstic down in the post again...can't knock down the hook shot...


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ByeByeKMart said:


> krstic +) great move
> 
> Tied at 75


 That a Boy Curly.......GO NETS!


----------



## jarkid

NENAD KRSTIC........! but we are down again.


----------



## Petey

Johnson to JO, JO isoing Collins, JO w/ the travel.

Time out.

Nets 75, Pacers 77.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

o injury nice move

krstic misses

travel on oinjury

75-77 pacers

timeout


----------



## XRay34

Well 4:49 To Go

Make Or Break

Looks Like A Break The Way Kidd And Carter Look


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Lets GO NETS....GO NETS....DEFENSE!


----------



## neoxsupreme

If the Nets somehow pull this 1 out Carter owes Krstic a steak dinner.


----------



## XRay34

How Does Vince Get 27 Shots And Rj Get 9 Shots

If I Was Rj I Would Be Fuming


----------



## NR 1

Full TO


----------



## justasking?

neoxsupreme said:


> If the Nets somehow pull this 1 out Carter owes Krstic a steak dinner.


Maybe not just Krstic but the whole team?


----------



## jarkid

Nets, Win This Game, Please.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

N-E-T-S NETS NETS NETS


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

neoxsupreme said:


> If the Nets somehow pull this 1 out Carter owes Krstic a steak dinner.


 I agree....What's the Time remaining in the 4th?


----------



## Ason_Kidd4MVP

Run the offense through RJ and Krstic.


----------



## Mogriffjr

NOOOO VC HITS...but falls VERY HARD....oh no...


----------



## XRay34

Vince Out For The Year

He Got Hurt Last Time We Played Pacers Too Unreal


----------



## justasking?

RJ... 17 points on 5-9 FG shooting. Amazing. He should take more shots.


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

He's alright. Just shaken up.


----------



## neoxsupreme

justasking? said:


> Maybe not just Krstic but the whole team?


Nah not Kidd.


----------



## XRay34

Out For The Year

Fn Pacers I Fn Hate Them

They Hurt Him Last Time Too


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Krstic, Carter, Carter drives, hits, fouled, Carter staying on the ground.

Collins helps him up... Carter is limping.

Foul was on Johnson, his 4th.

Nets 77, Pacers 77.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

yes, carter !


----------



## XRay34

Brick


----------



## Mogriffjr

Carter15Nets said:


> Vince Out For The Year
> 
> He Got Hurt Last Time We Played Pacers Too Unreal


your dumb...exit stage left please...

VC misses the FT...


----------



## Petey

Carter can't hit the FT.

JO hits w/ the left hand again.

Nets 77, Pacers 79.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Oneal On Fire

79-77


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> Out For The Year
> 
> Fn Pacers I Fn Hate Them
> 
> They Hurt Him Last Time Too


finally, i know the reason that you f'n hate pacers and want to avoid it..


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC drives after the fall, makes the finger roll...


----------



## Petey

Carter drives again, put engish on it, and it goes down.

Nets 79, Pacers 79.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Petey said:


> I read the thread, I've read your complient. I don't think jmk is the one to blame for chasing quality posters away.
> 
> I think that has more to do with the posts like 'VC is g0d!' I don't recall you or others complaining about those posts.
> 
> Anyway, I'm gonna try to go a better job of tracking whom breaks the board guidelines, and complaining to the admins until things are done.
> 
> -Petey


You don't think immature posters posting disrespectful stuff like "suck a ****" and other profanity while aggressively posting to discredit other posters drives away quality posters? Sorry but that's garbage and you know it.

I don't see any "VC is g0d" posts except when it's people posting it in a mocking matter such as what you just did.


----------



## XRay34

They Have An Answer For Every Play The Pacers Do


----------



## Petey

Jones gets it off the give and go, RJ goes up and with the block?

No foul.

Jones to the line.

Nets 79, Pacers 79.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Goddamnit, get a stop.


----------



## HB

They are trading baskets, not good


----------



## XRay34

Broken Thumb My ***


----------



## ByeByeKMart

That block was ALMOST clean wow


----------



## Mogriffjr

Jones draws the foul on RJ...*thought it was a jumpball situation*...Pacers back up 2...


----------



## neoxsupreme

justasking? said:


> RJ... 17 points on 5-9 FG shooting. Amazing. He should take more shots.


He can take more shots if he chose to. I don't know why he doesn't. That's supposed to be the luxury of having that legitimate 2nd option if the 1st option is struggling. It's not like Kidd & Carter will be angry w/ RJ taking more shots b/c they're stinking up the place.


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC!!! TAKING OVER!!!

AND 1....woooo


----------



## big furb

Despite his offensive problems the 4th quarter is still VC time


----------



## XRay34

Who Cares He'll Miss The Ft Again Anyway Or Pacers Will Answer


----------



## HB

Crunch time points


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

This is how it's gonna be the entire rest of the game, so Vince better keep it up.

Isolate Vince, Isolate Vince, Isolate Vince.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

VC is so athletic.


----------



## jarkid

vince carter, you are so clutch.


----------



## fruitcake

vince has been unreal in the last mintues but i hope the other players aren't rotting out there.

get krstic/rj at least one more touch each.


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> Who Cares He'll Miss The Ft Again Anyway Or Pacers Will Answer


I have come to the conclusion you just say this stuff to get a reaction out of people


----------



## Petey

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> You don't think immature posters posting disrespectful stuff like "suck a ****" and other profanity while aggressively posting to discredit other posters drives away quality posters? Sorry but that's garbage and you know it.
> 
> I don't see any "VC is g0d" posts except when it's people posting it in a mocking matter such as what you just did.


 How many times have you seen "Carter is a better player than Kobe, no question. If you can't see why, I don't have the time to respond to you." or how about "Carter is better than James, if you can't see it, that is not my problem, just watch the game..." Sure they are not exactly like my example, but if we look hard enough, sure we'll find an example of what I first used as an _example_. But at the end of the day, those 2 types of examples I gave don't take away from the quality of the board? Point being, lets be consistent if someone wants to complain.

Jones hits both.

Pacers foul away from the ball.

Carter fouled and hits.

Time out.

Nets 81, Pacers 81.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

fruitcake said:


> *vince has been unreal in the last mintues but i hope the other players aren't rotting out there.*
> 
> get krstic/rj at least one more touch each.


I wish he could play like that in the 1st 45 minutes of the game.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

jarkid said:


> vince carter, you are so clutch.


 I just saw that play...I snuck out for a quick break...LOL...Great Play, but he's still been driving me NUTS today....GO VC & GO NETS....DEFENSE, DEFENSE!


----------



## XRay34

He Has To Hit The Ft


----------



## Charlie Brown

Come on Nets, pull this one out.


----------



## big furb

Carter15Nets said:


> Who Cares He'll Miss The Ft Again Anyway Or Pacers Will Answer


Go away


----------



## XRay34

See Man See He Missed Again


----------



## Petey

Carter misses the FT.

JO fouled, bank misses.

JO to the line.

Nets 81, Pacers 81.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

foul???? where was the foul??/


----------



## XRay34

And Im Right Again Didnt I Fn Tell U

He'll Miss The Ft And Pacers Will Answer


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> See Man See He Missed Again


F***, what are you doing Carter, if you made that 2 ft, we would lead


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Come on JO CHOKE...Like the CHoker that YOu Are....GO NETS!


----------



## Petey

JO hits the 1st.

Hits the 2nd.

Nets 81, Pacers 83.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Now Its Kidds Turn To Choke At The Line


----------



## Petey

Kidd drives into the lane, JO w/ his 5th foul.

Kidd to the line, flip wasn't good.

Nets 81, Pacers 83.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

Kidd drives, misses the reverse layup...gets the foul call, JO's 5th foul though...going to the line


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Lets Go Nets!


----------



## XRay34

And Im Right Again


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses the 1st.
Kidd hits the 2nd.

Nets 82, Pacers 83.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Pathetic Offense


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Way to go Jkidd take it to the hole and get the Pacers in the penalty....It's a Free throw and Defensive game from here on out....GO NETS!


----------



## jarkid

please... don't miss ft again...


----------



## Petey

Another Pacers turnover, uner 2:30 to go.

Carter backs it out.

Switches.

Carter misses.

Nets 82, Pacers 83.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Game Over

Deserved To Lose


----------



## XRay34

Collins Homers Please Stand Up


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Why? Why do the Nets do this? It's just Vince, Vince, Vince, every single time down the stretch, and it never ****ing works. Lawrence just won't learn.


----------



## HB

This sucks! Why are they isoing Vince so much?


----------



## XRay34

86-82 Pacers

1:40


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Let's GO NETS....DEFENSE,DEFENSE!


----------



## Petey

JO spins off Collins, hits the dunk, and going to the line for the extra FT.

Collins is done for the night.

Nets 82, Pacers 85.

-Petey


----------



## jmk

How can a player play this stupid?


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> Game Over
> 
> Deserved To Lose


....


----------



## Petey

JO misses, board out to Carter.

Time out.

1:53 left.

Nets 82, Pacers 85.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

someone needs to bite the dust....


----------



## fruitcake

please god....


vince please dont come out of that timeout shooting a three...please dont


----------



## neoxsupreme

They have to make this crucial free throws. :nonono:


----------



## NBASCOUT2005

JO dunks + 1 on TWIN!!! Collins AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

VC just doesn.t get it.


----------



## jmk

How about we give it to Nenad, the one player who is actually playing well?


----------



## kidd2rj

not looking good for the nets. only consolation i could think of if the nets lose this game is that pacers played amazing and nets playing amazingly crappy yet it's still a close game. If nets come in playing their usual game, they should have won this easily.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Come on NETS......Just attack the rim and get to the Ft line....It'll stop the clock and u get 2 gimmi shots.....Then you can get a Defensive stop on the other end....At least I hope.....NO STUPID SHOTS!


----------



## Ason_Kidd4MVP

Dark Knight said:


> How about we give it to Nenad, the one player who is actually playing well?


RJ has played well two.


----------



## jarkid

please.. win .


----------



## jmk

Dark Knight said:


> How about we give it to Nenad, the one player who is actually playing well?


----------



## Mogriffjr

KRSTIC!!! with the 20 footer....


----------



## Petey

Krstic inside the arch, hits it!!!

Johnson the drive, miss, Foster hits.

Nets 84, Pacers 87.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Nice Box Out Game Over


----------



## Mogriffjr

damn Foster with the offensive board

RJ comes back, attacks the rim, hits it...


----------



## jarkid

krstic..nice, lead lead lead please


----------



## Petey

RJ down the lane and hits.

Nets 86, Pacers 87.

-Petey


----------



## NBASCOUT2005

Dark Knight said:


> How about we give it to Nenad, the one player who is actually playing well?


Bingo!


----------



## Mogriffjr

OMG wow, Foster with highway robbery again...WHAT BS...


----------



## XRay34

Jeff Foster Owned The Nets!


----------



## Petey

Johnson misses the 3.

Foul on Krstic off the attempted board.

Under 1 to go.

-Petey


----------



## jmk

Wow. This reffing has been hoooooorrible. Foster armbars Krstic and Nenad gets the call.


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

how do you call that?!?!?!


----------



## HB

Bull**** call. I hate Foster


----------



## kidd2rj

on the NETS!!!! refs seem to forget who the home team is.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

I Hate Fosster


----------



## Petey

Foster misses the 1st.
Foster hits the 2nd.

Nets 86, Pacers 88.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Petey said:


> How many times have you seen "Carter is a better player than Kobe, no question. If you can't see why, I don't have the time to respond to you." or how about "Carter is better than James, if you can't see it, that is not my problem, just watch the game..." Sure they are not exactly like my example, but if we look hard enough, sure we'll find an example of what I first used as an _example_. But at the end of the day, those 2 types of examples I gave don't take away from the quality of the board? Point being, lets be consistent if someone wants to complain.


All fans of particular players do that and what on earth argument would you have as a complaint against these people? "Oh I disagree with this guy, thus I'm reporting him." It's a different matter entirely from the thing I and others complained about.


----------



## Mogriffjr

foster misses the 1st...

makes the 2nd...

VC!!!! OFF THE FOLLOW!!! SLAM!!!


----------



## XRay34

Who Cares We Will Lose


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

thanks nenad


----------



## Jizzy

Take that Mother****ers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC with the MONSTER put-back JAM! Tie game!!


----------



## Petey

Carter misses, Krstic misses the tip, Carter w/ the put back.

Indy TO. 32.2 to go. JO looks confused.

Nets 88, Pacers 88.

-Petey


----------



## kidd2rj

these refs have been horrible. Nets are the home team but get no calls down low. I think even violet palmer could have done a better job than these refs.


----------



## HB

I'll tell you this, the nets wont go far if they dont cut down on the isos. That was a lucky break with the Vince dunk back there


----------



## XRay34

Theyll Just Hit Here

Vc Will Choke

Game Over 90-88 Final

So Predictble


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

thats absolutely ludicrous


----------



## fruitcake

Plesae God


----------



## Petey

Jackson into Johnson, into the hands of Jones, to JO.

JO backing.

Croshere misses.

Pacers board.

Johnson drives, foul called w/ .9 to go.

What a bad call.

Might put time on the clock… no.

Hits the 1st.

Frank calls time out.

Johnson hits the 2nd.

Nets another time out.

Nets 88, Pacers 90.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

That may be the worst call in playoff history. :nonono:


----------



## HB

Vince will shoot a 3, its predictable


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> Theyll Just Hit Here
> 
> Vc Will Choke
> 
> Game Over 90-88 Final
> 
> So Predictble


sigh......damn, why fouled


----------



## DaBullz

Nets 88, Pacers 90.

-Petey


----------



## sherwin

*Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*

Surprised it took 5 games. NJN vs IND. What a shocker. Same old story again.


----------



## XRay34

Brick

Nets Lose

Anthony Fn Johnson Ladiers And Gemntleman

Wow

Digusting


----------



## GM3

This is exactly why I didn't want to play Indiana. Still 6 games left in the series though and this game isnt over people, keep the faith.


----------



## fruitcake

wow.


----------



## big furb

Uggggh, to lose the game on a foul call in the final seconds


----------



## Petey

You jinxed the team you *******!

Pacers call a Timeout to take a look at what the Nets are going to run.

Jefferson at the horn… and it’s no good.

Pacers win.

Nets 88, Pacers 90.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

****


----------



## Phenom Z28

I feel sick....


----------



## fiElDy

nets in 5


----------



## HKF

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*

Err, Krstic did grab his jersey. It was a foul.


----------



## neoxsupreme

The refs hate us.


----------



## HB

The nets will still win this series


----------



## NBASCOUT2005

Grandmazter3 said:


> This is exactly why I didn't want to play Indiana. Still 6 games left in the series though and this game isnt over people, keep the faith.


 uke:


----------



## kidd2rj

this was a gift win for the pacers. between carter's shooting and BS refs calls, the pacers only win by 2. Fix those 2 things and the nets would have won by 10. nets will bounce back in game 2


----------



## JL104

F*CK THE NBA REFS. 

Who the hell calls that kind of sh*t in last second of the game!?!? And that shouldn't even be a foul in any situation.. Tom Washington needs to be fired.


----------



## jarkid

LOSE. i hate you , pacers.


----------



## neoxsupreme

The team that takes game 1 ends up winning the series 79% of the time.


----------



## NR 1

well well.. :argue:


----------



## Jizzy

My stomach feels awkward


----------



## kirkisgod

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> That may be the worst call in playoff history. :nonono:


It is absolutely not the worst call in playoff history. 

1994 Eastern Conference Finals: Knicks vs Bulls

Hubert Davis of the New York Knicks misses a game winning three, Horace Grant rebounds it passes it up court, and then Hugh Hollins whistles Pippen for a snake bite foul on Davis' wrist causing the Bulls to lose. 

Much worse call in a much bigger game


----------



## KrispyKreme23

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

If the Nets don't stop with the isos, the Pacers will win the series, especially if Tinsley comes back. Horrible shooting tonight. Game 2 is must win and I hope to see the Nets playing the way they normally do, not the isofest brickgame tonight.


----------



## HB

I just cant believe AJ got that call on the Nets court with the game on the line


----------



## JL104

kirkisgod said:


> It is absolutely not the worst call in playoff history.
> 
> 1994 Eastern Conference Finals: Knicks vs Bulls
> 
> Hubert Davis of the New York Knicks misses a game winning three, Horace Grant rebounds it passes it up court, and then Hugh Hollins whistles Pippen for a snake bite foul on Davis' wrist causing the Bulls to lose.
> 
> Much worse call in a much bigger game


way to take another person's exaggeration/hyperbole right to the word..


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

too bad it had to be decided like that.


----------



## HB

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Good win for the pacers, I am absolutely disgusted in the officiating in the dying minutes of the game though


----------



## Phenom Z28

kirkisgod said:


> It is absolutely not the worst call in playoff history.
> 
> 1994 Eastern Conference Finals: Knicks vs Bulls
> 
> Hubert Davis of the New York Knicks misses a game winning three, Horace Grant rebounds it passes it up court, and then Hugh Hollins whistles Pippen for a snake bite foul on Davis' wrist causing the Bulls to lose.
> 
> Much worse call in a much bigger game


You're right...that killed me when I watched that.

I was exageratting a bit though, in the moment.


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*



KrispyKreme23 said:


> If the Nets don't stop with the isos, the Pacers will win the series, especially if Tinsley comes back. Horrible shooting tonight. Game 2 is must win and I hope to see the Nets playing the way they normally do, not the isofest brickgame tonight.


They won't stop. It's how they've played all year in close game situations.


----------



## jarkid

win next game, period.


----------



## killa kadafi191

well this should change the tune about people opinion on pacers. respect them they won and played good.


----------



## SetShotWilly

What kind of defense was that on the last play? No body in the paint. Krstic comes out to help rj with AJ and he blows by them


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

GG...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

SetShotWilly said:


> What kind of defense was that on the last play? No body in the paint. Krstic comes out to help rj with AJ and he blows by them


 THAt was a BS CAll, and to make matters worse AJ Missed the Shot....That was a Nets Board.....THe NBA Refs Strike again.....WHen will these Refs learn....Let the players decide the game....If that was the case RJ should be going to the line because of a Phatom Foul.....Because Jones fouled his Shorts!


----------



## PacersguyUSA

JL104 said:


> F*CK THE NBA REFS.
> 
> Who the hell calls that kind of sh*t in last second of the game!?!? And that shouldn't even be a foul in any situation.. Tom Washington needs to be fired.



That doesn't make any sense. I'm sure if the situation was turned around, and Johnson clearly grabbed Krstic's jersey on a last second shot attempt, and the refs didn't call it, you'd say "F*CK THE NBA REFS."


----------



## JL104

PacersguyUSA said:


> That doesn't make any sense. I'm sure if the situation was turned around, and Johnson clearly grabbed Krstic's jersey on a last second shot attempt, and the refs didn't call it, you'd say "F*CK THE NBA REFS."


i wouldn't say **** the nba refs but i would say wow we got lucky. So please just stfu. 
oh and it was home game with a second left. If you watch ANY kind of close games you would know countless last second fouls go uncalled. tahts why i say **** THE NBA REFS (for this game)


----------



## Samael

*BS Call on the Nets*

I really hated what happened in the last 10 seconds of the Nets Pacers game. I know it was a legit foul but my God!! Why make that call that late in the game and in the Playoffs too. Especially when the entire game was so physical and they weren't calling some serious fouls throughout. And then out of nowhere they make this cheap *** call?!?

Refs should have let the players decide the game. It wasn't as if Johnsons shot was completely altered by Kristic's foul his hand just grazed his shirt and Johnson still got a clean shot that he wanted but it didn't go in. Refs completely bailed him out and handed the game to the Pacers. It just makes me so Maaaaaaaaaaad!! And I'm not even a Nets fan!!! What BS call. That ref was an idiot. Sorry guys for ranting out here but I just had to vent out.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> GG...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!*


 Good game and Congrats on Game 1, but this Game leaves a Sour taste in my mouth....Just because the Refs were Horrible today....From the very beginning....Any Basketball fan can see that...Whether you're a Nets or Pacers Fan!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*



HKF said:


> Err, Krstic did grab his jersey. It was a foul.


Oh please, there was so much hacking going uncalled on both sides that game. The tone of the game was physical. You have to stay consistent. You cant call a jersey brushing in the last 2 seconds when its completely inconsistent with the entire game


----------



## Vincanity15311

THank GOD i didnt go to this game.. i wuda jumped off of section 230... dammit..

w/e 6 games left......carter on a normal day next game and we shud win


----------



## ATLien

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*

Ah, what was it Nets fans told me?

Something about not letting calls slide just because it's the final seconds of the game, I believe?


----------



## Dodigago

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

horrible horrible call

nets got robbed


----------



## quench23

*Re: BS Call on the Nets*

It was effected enough.


----------



## D.J.

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*



HKF said:


> Err, Krstic did grab his jersey. It was a foul.



I have never seen a ref call a jersey grab foul with less than a second left in a game. I guarantee you if Jermaine did that to Vince, they wouldn't have called it.


----------



## Krakista

You guys shouldn't blame it on the referees. The Nets missed 3 FTs down the stretch, twice by VC on 2 possible 3-pt plays, and another by JKidd.

Anyway, we lost Game 1 also back in 2002 against the Pacers when we were seeded 1st and the Pacers were the 8th seed. Blame it on playoff jitters. This isn't like last year's playoffs where we weren't expected to get past the 1st round.


----------



## genghisrex

*Re: BS Call on the Nets*

Whether you think it's a call or non-call, I'm not sure it made much of a difference. Krstic got beat and Johnson had a wide open lane to the bucket. Carter was rotating over, but he was coming from the opposite side of the rim, and I don't think he would have got there in time. Johnson missed the layup, but he flipped it up as soon as he heard the whistle. With no whistle, I think he makes that shot and the Pacers still go up 2 with 0.9 left (or maybe even less).


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*

Good game refs, you cheated us with those cheap fouls on J.O., but you made up with that final call... :cheers: 





*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Samael

*Re: BS Call on the Nets*

Johnson got that shot off cleanly and he missed the whistle was just just the game winning bonus


----------



## HKF

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*


----------



## genghisrex

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*

Whether you think it's a call or non-call, I'm not sure it made much of a difference. Krstic got beat and Johnson had a wide open lane to the bucket. Carter was rotating over, but he was coming from the opposite side of the rim, and I don't think he would have got there in time. Johnson missed the layup, but he flipped it up as soon as he heard the whistle. With no whistle, I think he makes that shot and the Pacers still go up 2 with 0.9 left (or maybe even less).


----------



## jdohman

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*

It was a foul plain and simple REfs blew a call just a few seconds earlier with allowing carter to hang on the rim. That should of been a automatic Tech. Along with that they call 5 CHEAP foulds on JO. Refs didnt blow anything, the nets simply got outplayed.


----------



## Sad Mafioso

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*

If the Lakers where in that situation and Kobe fouled they wouldn't have called it...

The hypocrisy of the NBA continues...


----------



## HKF

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*



Sad Mafioso said:


> If the Lakers where in that situation and Kobe fouled they wouldn't have called it...
> 
> The hypocrisy of the NBA continues...


I'm sure the NBA gave a star system call to Anthony Johnson. 

I can see his beetlejuice looking *** plastered all over NBA merchandise.


----------



## Sad Mafioso

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*

Answer the question. Would they have called that a foul on Kobe?

Same situation, same scenario.


----------



## Blink4

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*



Sad Mafioso said:


> If the Lakers where in that situation and Kobe fouled they wouldn't have called it...
> 
> The hypocrisy of the NBA continues...


How did Kobe come into this conversation?


----------



## -33-

*Re: BS Call on the Nets*

if you are saying it wasn't a foul (which it was)

put yourself in a pacers fan's shoes, if you're guy drove and got fouled, floated it up...and got no call, would u be upset?

Thank you.....it was a rough call, but the right call. NJ has no one to blame but themselves for that loss, theres no reason to focus on 1 play like it was the reason they lost.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*



Sad Mafioso said:


> Answer the question. Would they have called that a foul on Kobe?
> 
> Same situation, same scenario.


Why wouldn't they? You act like they gave a call to Johnson as if he's a superstar. Get over it.


----------



## Brian.

*Re: BS Call on the Nets*

I do agree that a foul like that shouldn't be called near the end of the game. To me he wasn't effected enough to make that call. If Net fans want someone to blame they should look at Carter. His shot selection was awful at times during the game. If he would spend less time taking jump shots and take it to the hole more often I don't think the Nets are in that situation at the end of the game.


----------



## Fray

*Re: BS Call on the Nets*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> if you are saying it wasn't a foul (which it was)
> 
> put yourself in a pacers fan's shoes, if you're guy drove and got fouled, floated it up...and got no call, would u be upset?
> 
> Thank you.....it was a rough call, but the right call. NJ has no one to blame but themselves for that loss, theres no reason to focus on 1 play like it was the reason they lost.


But the game was TIED! If the Pacers were down by one and the refs did not call anything then I can see why they'd be angry, but if the refs would have held their breath, then the PLAYERS could have decided the outcome in overtime.


----------



## Sad Mafioso

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*

I'm just stating that it's abit hypocritical to call that a foul on Krstic when the refs wouldn't have called it if the call was on Howard, Bosh or any of the so called "future superstars" the NBA is trying to push...

It wasn't a foul no matter how much you want to twist it. Brushing someone's jersey=NOT A FOUL..

How's that hard to understand?


----------



## HKF

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*

Krstic didn't brush the jersey. He grabbed it.


----------



## iverson101

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*

It's not that it was or wasn't a foul. It's the lack of consistancy. All game, the refs were letting it be a physical game and not calling plenty of things that *could* have been fouls. Then in the last seconds, they make a call that 30 minutes earlier in the game they wouldn't have made. Good reffing isn't necessarily not calling fouls or calling fouls, it's all about consistancy. You can't call a game one way for most of it, then change the way you call it at the end. Given the situation, that call would *not* have been made about 95% of the time.


----------



## Sad Mafioso

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*

If Krstic had grabbed the jersey(which he didn't after watching the replay about 10 times), Johnson wouldn't have any momentum for forward momentum(simple physics)...

Aside from the technicality involved in the particular play, you just don't make that type of call with the game on the line...No bias.. If the Nets have won the game on that type of play I would have voiced the same opinion. You just don't win games like that, especially when it was a pretty good game.


----------



## compsciguy78

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*

I never understood how analysts can say "It's the last few minutes of the game let them play!". 

Does this mean the refs aren't supposed to call fouls? :whoknows:


In all honesty, this is when defenders hack the most because they don't want to look bad after some guy scores on them in the final minutes. Everytime I played pick up ball the hacks would come out during the final minutes when the game is close. If I'm playing I want someone to call fouls in the last minutes. That is when the game matters the most and fouls happen all the time guys are tired and they get beat off the dribble. Call the fouls!


----------



## compsciguy78

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*



Sad Mafioso said:


> If the Lakers where in that situation and Kobe fouled they wouldn't have called it...
> 
> The hypocrisy of the NBA continues...


Not so fast! 

Kobe drove in the final minutes of todays game and thought he was fouled(he wasn't) and didn't get the call! The refs didn't give him bias. Actually the refs don't give Kobe bias anymore ever since the rape thing.


----------



## VC_15

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*

Some of the Nets fans are crazy, i mean yes the loss hurts but they're acting like it's the end of the world. They're overreacting, the board is about to a world war between VC fans and Nets fans. I remember kobe going 12/33 11/33 or something like that several times in the regular season and i've never seen a similar reaction, Nets fans need to realize that they cannot expect the nets to go beatless in the playoffs.


----------



## L

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*



VC_15 said:


> Some of the Nets fans are crazy, i mean yes the loss hurts but they're acting like it's the end of the world. They're overreacting, the board is about to a world war between VC fans and Nets fans. I remember kobe going 12/33 11/33 or something like that several times in the regular season and i've never seen a similar reaction, Nets fans need to realize that they cannot expect the nets to go beatless in the playoffs.


Yeah, some of us are crazy. :angel:


----------



## Hoopla

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*

It was definitely a tough call to make on Krstic. But Kidd reached in at the same time and the foul should have been called on him. Anyway, all this discussion about the foul has obscured a few key points about that sequence:

1. Krstic didn't box out Croshere, enabling that possession to occur.
2. Kidd got beat by an Anthony Johnson crossover, which allowed him to get in the lane.


----------



## L

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*

I found this game confusing. It was very physical and no calls were made for either end. Then at the end, krstic tugs AJ's shirt and decided to blow the whistle then.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*

I thought the game was badly officiated on both sides. For example in the 3rd quarter rj goes 2 the hoop and gets knocked 2 the floor, no call. Then he gets up and some1 else knocks him 2 the floor, no call. Then Frank complains, Tech. On the next pacer possesion, collins tries 2 take a charge on JO, but his feet r clearly moving and it is a charging foul on Jermaine giving him 4 fouls. It was like they tried 2 make up 4 a bad call by making another bad call.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*



TheATLien said:


> Ah, what was it Nets fans told me?
> 
> Something about not letting calls slide just because it's the final seconds of the game, I believe?


but its different when it involves the Nets fouling, of course


----------



## L

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> but its different when it involves the Nets, of course


U have to agree that this was a very physical game. Sure, im pissed that we lost and that this was a poorly officiated game but i know there are still games left in this series.(the call at the end was correct, but there were too many missed calls for both teams).


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*



FullMetalAlchemist said:


> U have to agree that this was a very physical game. Sure, im pissed that we lost and that this was a poorly officiated game but i know there are still games left in this series.(the call at the end was correct, but there were too many missed calls for both teams).


I didnt see the whole game. I saw replays of the last call, and it was a foul

I was going to post the same thing as the Atlanta fan. In that game, when there was very little contact at the end, Nets got to the line and won. A lot of people said that it shouldnt have been one in that situation, and Net fans were adament about a foul is a foul no matter what part of the game it is. I saw the change of tunes also when its negative for the Nets in pretty much the same situation, and was going to point it out myself.


----------



## Cap

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*

They called a foul a foul. Good for the NBA refs. Problem is consistency.


----------



## CrossOver

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*



EHL said:


> They called a foul a foul. Good for the NBA refs. Problem is consistency.


My sentiments exactly. 

After rewinding it a couple of times, Kidd could have been called for a foul as well. He hip checked Beetlejuice which in all actuality caused him to lose his balance more than the jersey tug.


----------



## Duck

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*



> Kobe drove in the final minutes of todays game and thought he was fouled(he wasn't) and didn't get the call! The refs didn't give him bias. Actually the refs don't give Kobe bias anymore ever since the rape thing.


Did you not see the knot that Tim Thomas left on Kobe's head?

He lost his footing but there was no reason for the ref not to call a foul. Blatant contact was still made.


----------



## Air Fly

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> GG...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!*


Troll...........lmao!!! :biggrin: 

We'll get ya next game, have fun wit it my ninja. :cheers:


----------



## Air Fly

Petey said:


> How many times have you seen "Carter is a better player than Kobe, no question. If you can't see why, I don't have the time to respond to you." or how about "Carter is better than James, if you can't see it, that is not my problem, just watch the game..." Sure they are not exactly like my example, but if we look hard enough, sure we'll find an example of what I first used as an _example_. But at the end of the day, those 2 types of examples I gave don't take away from the quality of the board? Point being, lets be consistent if someone wants to complain.
> 
> 
> -Petey


Are you serious, those drive people away and "suck a ****, get your trash out of here" doesn't?

But hey, find me those links where those stuff are said on this board. I bet ya you won't find any and if you did it'll be only 1 VC poster who might have said that.

There is no comparison here, competley two different things. I know you like the guy but c'mon.


----------



## jmk

Air Fly said:


> Are you serious, those drive people away and "suck a ****, get your trash out of here" doesn't?
> 
> But hey, find me those links where those stuff are said on this board. I bet ya you won't find any and if you did it'll be only 1 VC poster who might have said that.
> 
> There is no comparison here, competley two different things. I know you like the guy but c'mon.


Do you think violently anti-gay posts drive people away?


----------



## Air Fly

Dark Knight said:


> Do you think violently anti-gay posts drive people away?


Yes, and other stuff i don't wanna get to it since this is "the game thread".


----------



## jmk

Air Fly said:


> Yes, and other stuff i don't wanna get to it since this is "the game thread".


The post of Petey's that you quoted and your subsequent post don't have to do with the game. Isn't that just picking and choosing to criticize other people and ignoring past transgressions which might be very familiar to you?


----------



## Petey

Air Fly said:


> *Are you serious, those drive people away and "suck a ****, get your trash out of here" doesn't?*


They both do. But the point is I don't know how a poster or posters can complain about 1 thing and not complain about the other to be fair right? That is the point.



Air Fly said:


> But hey, find me those links where those stuff are said on this board. I bet ya you won't find any and if you did it'll be only 1 VC poster who might have said that.


Just one example?



> ****ing go watch the game or matter of fact look at how ya boy Kobe doing ****ing hater.


Who said that? Just another post without any substance or any statistical proof, telling someone to go 'watch the game' from this paticular user. I used that example because I know this poster I'm quoting now has said it a number of times. That's not a turnoff?



Air Fly said:


> There is no comparison here, competley two different things. I know you like the guy but c'mon.


Yeah, jmk is a cool poster, but I'm sure he can tell you as a mod I always tried to push him to get more involved, but at the end of the day I had thought he was demodded without any warning. I later was told, and by jmk he asked to be removed.

-Petey


----------



## Air Fly

Petey said:


> Just one example?
> 
> Who said that? Just another post without any substance or any statistical proof, telling someone to go 'watch the game' from this paticular user. I used that example because I know this poster I'm quoting now has said it a number of times. That's not a turnoff?


Well, the guy who i responded to said that carter "never drove to the basket" so that led me to think that he never watched the game and is just making up stuff....cuz people who did watch the game know that Carter drove to the basket numerous time just couldn't make those lay-ups. And since he was bashing Carter just for the sake of it, i told him to go watch his boy Kobe struggling against the Suns.

So your example is not a good one, next?



> Yeah, jmk is a cool poster, but I'm sure he can tell you as a mod I always tried to push him to get more involved, but at the end of the day I had thought he was demodded without any warning. I later was told, and by jmk he asked to be removed.


Well, if he asked to be removed then thats good thinking by him...actually, a smart move.


----------



## Petey

Air Fly said:


> Well, the guy who i responded to said that carter "never drove to the basket" so that led me to think that he never watched the game and is just making up stuff....cuz people who did watch the game know that Carter drove to the basket numerous time just couldn't make those lay-ups. And since he was bashing Carter just for the sake of it, i told him to go watch his boy Kobe struggling against the Suns.
> 
> So your example is not a good one, next?


How is that not a good example? Great example. And funny thing is you just posted something that would had been more factual then your orignal post.

Is there a HUGE difference in telling someone to "go watch the game" compared to... "Carter drove to the basket numerous time just couldn't make those lay-ups."? Will they cause different reactions?

-Petey


----------



## Air Fly

Petey said:


> How is that not a good example? Great example. And funny thing is you just posted something that would had been more factual then your orignal post.
> 
> Is there a HUGE difference in telling someone to "go watch the game" compared to... "Carter drove to the basket numerous time just couldn't make those lay-ups."? Will they cause different reactions?
> 
> -Petey


I didn't say Carter is better than Kobe, i simply told em to go watch the game since he clearly had no clue what he was talking about. How can someone say a certain player "never drove to the basket" when the fact says otherwise.

Bad example, next?


----------



## Petey

Hmmm, why is it so hard for you to understand? Seriously? I didn't say you said Kobe or Carter was better or whatnot, that was just an example I used to make a point.

Then I compared how it was very similar to what someone posted today, as 'go watch the game' is a term that poster uses often.

Now do you understand?

If you can't understand that and use logic that is not my problem. It's pretty simple. And if you can't understand that there is no point in continuing this banter.

If you have an issue with what I said, PM an admin.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*

If the Pacers were playing Detroit & the game was @ the Palace & that foul was called in the same situation, the refs would have to be escorted by security out of the building.


----------



## Air Fly

Petey said:


> Hmmm, why is it so hard for you to understand? Seriously? I didn't say you said Kobe or Carter was better or whatnot, that was just an example I used to make a point.
> 
> Then I compared how it was very similar to what someone posted today, as 'go watch the game' is a term that poster uses often.
> 
> Now do you understand?
> 
> If you can't understand that and use logic that is not my problem. It's pretty simple. And if you can't understand that there is no point in continuing this banter.
> 
> If you have an issue with what I said, PM an admin.
> 
> -Petey


Honestly, what the hell are you talking about? and why should i PM an admin, you haven't done anything wrong for me to do that.

Lets just drop it off cuz i read all your replies to my posts and still don't get what your point is.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Basically Petey means that people saying "Vince is better than xxxx, if you don't understand why then watch the game," is equally driving down the quality of posts here as other profane posts such as ones in question the last few days here. Instead of backing up their posts with factual information they're brushing off other people's comments or opinions. And he's right that it does lower quality overall around the board. It's not limited to Vince Carter, almost everyone does it in favor of their favorite player/team. It's something that many people should make a conscious effort to avoid doing if they intend on proving their points in any way at all.

In that one example of your post you're pretty much right, but it was a rare exception.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Basically Petey means that people saying "Vince is better than xxxx, if you don't understand why then watch the game," is equally driving down the quality of posts here as other profane posts such as ones in question the last few days here. Instead of backing up their posts with factual information they're brushing off other people's comments or opinions. And he's right that it does lower quality overall around the board. It's not limited to Vince Carter, almost everyone does it in favor of their favorite player/team. It's something that many people should make a conscious effort to avoid doing if they intend on proving their points in any way at all.
> 
> In that one example of your post you're pretty much right, but it was a rare exception.


 bingo. The way I look at it, if you back up your argument, then it's going to get some respect and probably cause less problems (atleast from me, and I'm sure for many others). 

But a lot of times, people present their opinion like it is a fact and try and back it up with reasons that are essentially "because it is", while just brushing off anyone else who says things that differ from what they think, and that is what gets everyone going and leads to big, dumb issues that shouldn't be a problem.

Just using a player vs. player thing as an example, if someone goes through and says "I think XXXX is better then YYYY because...." and goes on and gives reasons why they think that and make a logical argument...even if I don't agree with it, that is a much better post to go and start a discussion with then "XXXX is better and you're wrong if you don't think so", which in my opinion, is a much worse post quality wise then some of the other "controversial" ones we've seen recently.


And note, this isn't directed at anyone specifically, I don't want anyone thinking that I was calling them out or whatever.


----------



## HB

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*

All we ask for is consistency. JO had a couple of dubious elbows in the game, and Foster wasnt exactly playing nice either.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*



EHL said:


> They called a foul a foul. Good for the NBA refs. Problem is consistency.




:clap: :clap: 





*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## ravor44

Guys..plz stop the fighting here(or whatever you will call it)...its now the time for us to be united...WE SHOULD PROVE TO THEM THAT THE NETS ARE THE BEST TEAM IN THE LEAGUE RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Phenom Z28

For the first time I'll update the playoff surpassings and stuff. Since many players are so closely grouped together I'll just say how many players were passed for RJ and VC instead of naming them...

RJ passed 8 players on the all-time playoff scoring list...

218. Charlie Johnson - 722
219. Tayshaun Prince - 720
*219. Richard Jefferson - 720

*VC passed 25 players on the same list...

305. Mike Evans - 526
306. Jerry Stackhouse - 523
*306. Vince Carter - 523

*Vince also passed Hakeem on the all-time Playoffs PPG list...

7. Shaquille O'neal - 26.6
*8. Vince Carter - 26.2*
9. Hakeem Olajuwon - 25.9


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> RJ passed 8 players on the all-time playoff scoring list...
> 
> 218. Charlie Johnson - 722
> 219. Tayshaun Prince - 720
> 219. Richard Jefferson - 720


For some reason I didn't think RJ or Tayshaun would be that high on the list. I guess it's because they're both young guys who have made deep playoff runs early in their careers, but still, only 218 people having ever score more points in the playoffs then RJ is kind of crazy.


----------



## D.J.

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*

The funny thing is that for 47:59, there were elbows flying, guys getting thrown to the floor and nothing called. Then they call a foul after a slight jersey grab which didn't even affect the shot. In the playoffs, inconsistency is unacceptable because there is a championship on the line. Most of the referees aren't that bad. It's the senior refs(Crawford, Javie, Bavetta, Kersey) that mess things up. Those 4 guys are incompetent. They are not capable of reffing a fair game. Eventually, the players are going to get fed up and go on strike. It may seem weird to think about it, but it is very possible.


----------



## mippo

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*

Nobody is going to risk millions of dollars in salary to go on strike over a bad referee. As great as the Nets played to end the season, they are unfortunately the only Home team that lost game 1.


----------



## D.J.

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*



mippo said:


> Nobody is going to risk millions of dollars in salary to go on strike over a bad referee. As great as the Nets played to end the season, they are unfortunately the only Home team that lost game 1.



Don't underestimate the players. Most of them have investments somewhere so they are set for life. Even if they did go on strike, money will be coming in from somewhere else, whether it be endorsements, real estate or some other type of business.


----------



## mippo

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*

I think what happened to Hockey should be a good deterrent for players thinking of striking. In any case, I'm not saying I don't think players are capable of striking, I just don't see players doing it over referees.


----------



## VC_15

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*



mippo said:


> Nobody is going to risk millions of dollars in salary to go on strike over a bad referee. As great as the Nets played to end the season, they are unfortunately the only Home team that lost game 1.



Correct, but you see the Nets feeds off tough losses. Guess what pushed them to go on the 10 and 14 game winning streaks? Before the first streak, the Nets lost at home to Charlotte and Toronto. The Nets feed off these type of games, i am not worried, i am still sticking with my prediction. Nets in 6. No biggie.


----------



## Real

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*

Foul or no foul, I don't think that something like that should be called with less than one second. 

No it wasn't the reason why the Nets lost, bad play all around by the Nets, which I think will be corrected in game 2. But it basically sealed it for Indiana.

In my opinion, I let that go. I would rather see the Nets lose in overtime, than see the referee decide the game in regulation.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*



D.J. said:


> Don't underestimate the players. Most of them have investments somewhere so they are set for life. Even if they did go on strike, money will be coming in from somewhere else, whether it be endorsements, real estate or some other type of business.


Im not underestimating the players but I clearly over estimated your intelligence...the players will NEVER go on strike over some bad(percieved or not) reffing...


----------



## L

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*



Net2 said:


> Foul or no foul, I don't think that something like that should be called with less than one second.
> 
> No it wasn't the reason why the Nets lost, bad play all around by the Nets, which I think will be corrected in game 2. But it basically sealed it for Indiana.
> 
> In my opinion, I let that go. I would rather see the Nets lose in overtime, than see the referee decide the game in regulation.


Nice post .
Refs shouldnt decide the game.


----------



## Demiloy

*Re: Refs blow their first game of the playoffs 2006*



> Johnson missed the layup, but he flipped it up as soon as he heard the whistle. With no whistle, I think he makes that shot and the Pacers still go up 2 with 0.9 left (or maybe even less).


Actually, he picked up his dribble before Kristic tugged his shirt. So even without the jersey tug, he probably would have taken the same shot. 

If the Nets fans want to blame someone, blame Kristic. That jersey tug was really stupid. He did it intentionally, because you can't accidentally pull a players's jersey. There was nothing good that was going to happen by pulling his jersey. If he wanted to foul him, he should have just outright fouled him. That ball came within an inch or two being an and-1.


----------

